# Uhh! ein wipe! Ich hab 2g repkosten! ne jetzt leave ich die gruppe ist zu dumm



## Kersyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ganz blödes szenario.

Ich als dk tank War das erste mal bei unserer neuen ony mit einer 10 man raidgruppe. Ich war addtank.

So nun hat mir niemand gesagt Das man bei der nova weg muss. Erste nova killt mich fast. 2. nova wird gebubblet, Bin ja nich ganz blöde. 3. nova erwischt mich, Ich lieg im dreck und der raid geht drauf.Die ersten meckern schon rum, wieso ich nicht von der nova weggeh.

Ich hab am anfang gefragt: Was genau muss ich tun? "Nur das add tanken und die in der mitte. Bei deep breath weg" Ok hab ich das gemacht, Heiler hatte dc Ich geh drauf und Bob sieht uns alle wieder...

Nebenbei: Das add hat 150k Life. Alle gehenn auf Ony...Das kann man doch mal fix Umkloppen oder nich? DIe alte dame war auch nach n paar sek. In der flugphase.
Ohne verständnis für dieses argument hat hälfte des raids geleaved wegen"Den hohen repkosten"... das waren alles stoffis und leder träger...Ich hatte 70g rep das war mir vollkommen egal. 
Der rest hatte keinen bock mehr neue leute zu suchen, und leavten auch.

Die Frage:Sind die Leute Goldgeil, Bescheuert oder einfach nur Soooo Uber uber 1337 Das wir sie garnicht im raid vedient haben?
 nova erzählt.
Weil ich mein Fehler sind menschlich, Internet totkann keiner was für und außerdem hat mir keiner was beim 1. Mal von der

Was ist seit WOTLK nur los mit den Leuten?

P.S: Dass ist wahr und mir vor ein paar tagen passiert.


----------



## Cal1baN (23. Oktober 2009)

Das ist leider normal geworden, nicht drüber aufregen, wird dir noch öfters passieren.


----------



## Natar (23. Oktober 2009)

willkommen in der heutigen wow-spielgemeinschaft

riesige schritte rückwärts

die haben halt keine zeiten mehr erlebt, wo man stundenlang farmen musste, nur um die repkosten zu bezahlen (hallo warri @ vanilla)


----------



## mk77 (23. Oktober 2009)

jo ist leider so das alle voraussetzen das du alles weißt und keine fehler machst

gewöhn dich daran oder geh nur mit der gilde

ich geh nichts mehr mit rdn. ein fehler und man isn kac*****


----------



## d3faultPlayer (23. Oktober 2009)

sei froh, dass du schon mal drin warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd nur mitgenommen wenn ich full epic, itemlvl 230 hab >.<


finde das einfach lächerlich, mittlerweile braucht man für die einfachsten raids, wie z.b. sarth 25er ohne adds ja schon t8++  >.<




aber naja, ärgern bringt nix, einfach ignore und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3inkost (23. Oktober 2009)

da hättes wohl geholfen sich mal guides durchzulesen u sich über den boss informieren, dann wäre das ganze nicht passiert...aber des wäre dann die ausnahme der durchschnittlichen/ casual spieler....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Oktober 2009)

beim 2. u 3. mal gätte dir je klar sein müssen, dass du weglaufen must....aber egal, passiert. den raid verlässt man deswegen nicht. seit lich king hält sich sowieso jeder taugenichts für nen pro-raider....


----------



## cellesfb (23. Oktober 2009)

tja die WoW Gemeinschaft ein leider zu großer haufen aus heulenden Kindern und sinnlos rumflamenden Idioten... sry wenn ichs so hart sage is aber nun mal so
ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen was wow spieler sind, ich lass es ma lieber^^

Aber ich habe auch noch ein gutes Beispiel: Wollte mit meinen mage letztens PdC hero gehen, da er noch gear brauch und da gehts ja am schnellsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, allerding wurde ich gekickt mit der recht coolen antwort vom healer... du hast zu wenig hp dich heal ich net.... so far


----------



## S.A. (23. Oktober 2009)

So gings mir gestern auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ony25er grp aufgestellt..
Weil alle so hektisch waren und alles hinne machen wollten,
sind wa dann 2xmal gewhipet..
Nachm 2ten whipe is der erste gegangen.
Nachm 3ten (der try sah super aus) leavten dann die nächsten 3...
Und genau danach der Rest...
Ich , total gestresst, neue Grp aufgebaut....
Neue Grp stand...
Boss lag first try..
Wie heißts immer so schön:

Es ist halt Ferienzeit -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auf in den Kampf!


----------



## Cal1baN (23. Oktober 2009)

mk77 schrieb:


> jo ist leider so das alle voraussetzen das du alles weißt und keine fehler machst
> 
> gewöhn dich daran oder geh nur mit der gilde
> 
> ich geh nichts mehr mit rdn. ein fehler und man isn kac*****




Naja Random Archa geht noch, aber dann hört es auch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Særá (23. Oktober 2009)

nicht wundern das wird dir öfters passieren... & zu classic zeiten war man noch froh wenn man für mc genug leute gefunden hat, auch wenn hälfte blau-grünes eq war, jetzt sind ja alle: "giiiiiieeevvv ääpiiiiiiiiiiix plxxxxxx!!111" drauf -.- wenn einer kein epic full hat gibts kick, sowas dummes ...


----------



## Klirk (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich denk mal den Leuten geht es weniger um die Rep-Kosten sondern haben einfach keinen Bock stundenlang bei Ony zu gammeln ^^

Und Btw jeder melee muss auf das Add denn auf Ony hauen während der 2. Phase das war mal... und wenn du ne anständige Gruppe hast kommt das add gar net zum Nova casten..

In Rnd Gruppen gibts halt riesengrosse Unterschiede. Die einen machen pdok 10 mit Random und ne andere Grp schafft net mal naxx 10 ^^


----------



## Barbossa94 (23. Oktober 2009)

Eine möglichkeit wäre, dass Blizzard eine Zwangszeit in einer Instanz einbringen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (23. Oktober 2009)

> da hättes wohl geholfen sich mal guides durchzulesen u sich über den boss informieren, dann wäre das ganze nicht passiert...aber des wäre dann die ausnahme der durchschnittlichen/ casual spieler....



Aja, die Casual Spieler schon wieder angreifen...
Guides durchlesen und 1:1 kopieren gleicht meiner Meinung nach schon cheaten und ist Easymode.
Und wenn er schon fragt, was ist das Problem das kurz zu erklären.
Moment, stimmt sind ja vllt. 2 Zeilen im Chat oder 1 Satz im TS, nein das geht nicht...

@TE
Vergiss diese Honks, versuch es halt wieder ne Gruppe zu finden, irgendwann findest auch nette Gruppen ( Ja gibt auch sehr viele nette Random Gruppen ).
Und nicht diese möchte gern Pro Gamer...


----------



## Totemwächter (23. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Also ganz blödes szenario.
> 
> Ich als dk tank War das erste mal bei unserer neuen ony mit einer 10 man raidgruppe. Ich war addtank.
> 
> ...


Vis dahin habe ich gelesen dann wurds mir zu blöd!
Wenn neben dir eine Granate Explodiert und du im krankenhaus liegst mit den splittern in haut und knochen sagst du doch auch nicht das dir niemand gesagt hat das man bei einer granate weglaufen soll oder?
Und spätestens nach der 2 nova müsste man doch vllt drauf kommen das es iin anbetracht dessen das du davon schon fast tot warst, vllt aber auch nur wenn Neptun und Saturn in einem Winkel von 34,65° zur erde stehen und es gold regnet, das mann von der nova weglaufen sollte?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Oktober 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Eine möglichkeit wäre, dass Blizzard eine Zwangszeit in einer Instanz einbringen würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einfach instanzen mit anspruch einführen.... dann ist man die mimimi- möchtegern- proraider, die seit wotlk in massen aus dem boden gesprossen sind, endlich wieder los. nur die foren glühen wieder.."blödes blizz...macht immer alles so schwer"...


----------



## Chupha (23. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Also ganz blödes szenario.
> 
> Ich als dk tank War das erste mal bei unserer neuen ony mit einer 10 man raidgruppe. Ich war addtank.
> 
> ...



@ TE kleiner Tipp am rande ich bin auch Dktank und ziehe die großen Adds gleich zum rand hin steht ein caster in der nähe isser selber schuld wenn er durch die druckwelle des Adds drauf geht und nicht aufregen leute die nach 1 bis 4 mal wipen den Raid leaven die wissen garnicht was Raiden bedeutet

mfg


----------



## spacekeks007 (23. Oktober 2009)

die meisten wollen nur schnell schnell durch jeder dd am besten 7k dps und voll t9.5 vollausgerüstet das man alles und ausnahmslos alles schnell schnell am besten gesten schon fertig.

wenns mal nicht klappt mi mi mi mi ich habe repkosten will aber epixx ich geh woanders hin


repkosten kann man leicht wieder reinkriegen durch die masse an täglichen quests.

früher war man froh wenn man genug hatte das man seine epische mc ausrüstung reparieren konnte.


aber vorher mal informieren über bosstaktiken oder ne kleine erklärung für neulinge wäre nicht verkehrt gewesen

aber hey... das geht nicht schnell genug da schreiben die einen schon wieder gogogo weils nicht schnell genug geht


----------



## Totemwächter (23. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> einfach instanzen mit anspruch einführen.... dann ist man die mimimi- möchtegern- proraider, die seit wotlk in massen aus dem boden gesprossen sind, endlich wieder los. nur die foren glühen wieder.."blödes blizz...macht immer alles so schwer"...


Tja, es gint leider nur eien möglichkeit und blizz geht halt lieber auf die Pro-Casual-Raide ein die leider in der überzahl sind.
Ich bin dafür das man sich jede ini erst frei spielen muss, also das quasi ein boss kill oder das clearen von instanzen er die näste wieder freischaltet!


----------



## Bummrar (23. Oktober 2009)

hihi ja sowas kenn ich .. ichs teh dann da mit meine rroten plattenrüstung, zahl ca das fünfachen von deren repkosten und renn wieder rein um es nochmal zu versuchen, und die stoffis heuln rum, dass ihre repkosten ja soooooo hoch sind..
gibt halt idioten muss man sich wohl oder übel mit abfinden


----------



## Ademos14 (23. Oktober 2009)

Die threateröffnung höhrt sich etwas zu überspitzt an... Wenn man sich ne Stunde durch durch Instanzen quält und ich als Platte dann 80g zahlen muss, find ích das auch nicht mehr lustig =( I-wann ist nunmal die Einsicht da, dass es mit der gruppe nicht vorran geht...Soll man dann immernoch vor sich hin wipen, wenns nicht mehr klappt?

Man kann sich ja auch vernünftig von der gruppe verabschieden.


----------



## Supermany2 (23. Oktober 2009)

jo ich kenne das und HASSE es wenn leute wegen REppkosten rausgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gehe immer nur dann raus wenn ein paar sachen Rot bei mir sind und dann gehe ich auch nur raus um meine sachen zu reppen und dann weiter zu machen ^^
Aber ich würde gerne mal wissen was passiert wenn Blizzard jetzt die Rep sache ausbauen würde


----------



## Psychonightelf (23. Oktober 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> sei froh, dass du schon mal drin warst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber du stimmst mir schon zu, dass man für PDK 25 keinen Naxx Equipten einlädt, sondern mit I-LV 219-226 im durchschnitt!


----------



## Aratos (23. Oktober 2009)

[Ironie]
Vor allem ist es ja auf 80 so schwer, an Gold zu kommen...
[/Ironie]


----------



## Draicul (23. Oktober 2009)

Die sollen einfach diese schwachsinnigen Repkosten aus dem Spiel nehmen und gut ist ... Sowas dämliches hab ich selten in nem Spiel gesehen


----------



## Psychonightelf (23. Oktober 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> tja die WoW Gemeinschaft ein leider zu großer haufen aus heulenden Kindern und sinnlos rumflamenden Idioten... sry wenn ichs so hart sage is aber nun mal so
> ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen was wow spieler sind, ich lass es ma lieber^^
> 
> Aber ich habe auch noch ein gutes Beispiel: Wollte mit meinen mage letztens PdC hero gehen, da er noch gear brauch und da gehts ja am schnellsten
> ...



Wie war der denn drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Oktober 2009)

Man, irgendwie muss das Gold doch wieder weniger werden. Durch die Daylies kann man ca. 300G / Tag machen. Das MUSS durch Repkosten weniger werden.

Hattet ihr nur Caster im Raid oder warum ist kein DD auf das Add gegangen?


----------



## Totemwächter (23. Oktober 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach diese schwachsinnigen Repkosten aus dem Spiel nehmen und gut ist ... Sowas dämliches hab ich selten in nem Spiel gesehen


Echt ey! und genauso könnten die die Reagenzin auch kostenlos machen und jeden tag ein beutel mit 5K gold im briefkasten, was interesiert uns schon die inflation wa? /Ironie
Wenn es so schwachsinnig is hör halt auf zu zocken! -.-


----------



## Skullix (23. Oktober 2009)

hast du nackt getankt oder gabs auch nur nackte heiler? der fehler lag wenn du nicht grade 178er oder 200er gear hattest nicht mal an dir...
RNDgruppen sind bescheiden das kommt dir immer wieder vor, nur du fundest xtrem schnell die nächste, in dalaran suchen immer 3-5 rndgrp
nach tanks, nicht lange in der zerstörten grp bleiben einfach wieder in sng gehen und gut ist.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Oktober 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach diese schwachsinnigen Repkosten aus dem Spiel nehmen und gut ist ... Sowas dämliches hab ich selten in nem Spiel gesehen



ja genau. dazu noch alle fertigkeiten zu einer einzigen verbinden...wo wir schonmal dabei sind: weg mit dem mana u der lebensenergie (einmal über die tasten gerollt..u der boss liegt eh im dreck). tier- sets kostenlos beim strassenhändler und 1000g je trashmob.

blizz steuert zwar in diese richtung...aber alles weden sie auch net abschaffen.


----------



## Gnorfal (23. Oktober 2009)

> Was ist seit WOTLK nur los mit den Leuten?


Degenerierende Spielerschaft, das ist los.


----------



## Yosef (23. Oktober 2009)

Muss der Elite Add-Tank weg bei der Nova? Wär mir neu.


----------



## Skullix (23. Oktober 2009)

Yosef schrieb:


> Muss der Elite Add-Tank weg bei der Nova? Wär mir neu.



word!


----------



## Demus (23. Oktober 2009)

Dazu kann man nur sagen: Leider ist die Ingo nur 25 Plätze groß!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Oktober 2009)

Demus schrieb:


> Dazu kann man nur sagen: Leider ist die Ingo nur 25 Plätze groß!



jop...2500 wären besser


----------



## gerdmobach (23. Oktober 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach diese schwachsinnigen Repkosten aus dem Spiel nehmen und gut ist ... Sowas dämliches hab ich selten in nem Spiel gesehen



Angst vor Repkosten oder wat is los .... lächerlich gerade zu .... es sind Ferien daher werden die Randomraids zur extrem seltsamen Angelegenheit .... u.s.w


----------



## Psychonightelf (23. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich zum Beispiel: in den ersten 3 Trys sehe: Da fällt ständig der selbe Tank um, was wiederrum zum wipe führt, sage ich wechselt den bitte aus! Wenns keiner macht, verabschiede ich mich höflich und verlasse daraufhin die Gruppe! Warum muss ich miene Zeit dareininvestieren bis einer etwas lernt, was andere schneller lernen/ gelernt haben? Hatte letztens auch eine Ony gruppe die scheiße Equipt war aber da war zum Glück ein guter Heiler dabei der den MT hochgehalten hat, der damage war auch nicht der beste, aber nach 15-20min (ein fight) lag sie, weil jeder der es nicht kannte es sich vorher grob erzählen lassen hat und dann halt noch so im TS knappe ansagen gab was gleich zu tun ist!


----------



## Psychonightelf (23. Oktober 2009)

Yosef schrieb:


> Muss der Elite Add-Tank weg bei der Nova? Wär mir neu.



Muss nicht jeder als DK steh ich drin! Hülle halt, immer zur rechten Zeit bereit! (Bin Frost geskillt Hülle absorbiert 100%)


----------



## j4ckass (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, wenn sich abzeichnet, dass die Random-Gruppe den Boss sicherlich nicht schaffen wird (aus welchen Grund auch immer) dann geh ich auch auch der Gruppe nach dem 1. Wipe weil nach 4+ Wipes finde ich stehen die Repkosten nicht mehr in Relation zum "Vielleicht-Loot" und den Marken.

Aber da ist wahrscheinlich ein schmaler Grad zwischen unbegründet und begründet leaven.


----------



## Nimbe (23. Oktober 2009)

tja dies is leider das problem in wotlk. die hero-inis sind so einfach geworden, dass jeder vollidiot sich für einen overpro-raider hält. Diese leute hätten meist nich mal die bc-heros geschafft. 

Und ja solche leaven dann immer  meist nach 1-2 wipes, wo spieler schuld sind. Klar es kann passieren, dass einer einen Fehler macht, es wird demjenigen erklärt wie er´s richtig machen soll und weitergehts, aber solche "Overpro-leute" haben keinen bock drauf und leaven, weil sie ja zu imba für so was sind.

Von der Community her muss ich leider sagen, dass es mit wow den Bach runtergehen wird, denn nicht Blizzard, sondern die Spieler machen das Spiel kaputt mit ihrer egoistischen art.

*ein Appell meinerseit:*

Hört auf so egoistisch zu denken!  Es ist ein MMORP Mass *MULTIPLAYER* online roleplay game.

Auch im Rl dreht sich nicht alles um euch, zum Raiden gehören Wipes dazu fragt mal leute die BC und Classic geraidet haben! ohne Wipes ging meist nicht mal KAra^^  (ich selbst erinner mich noch an den epischen abend in MH wo wir nach 3h wipen archi down hatten  -> an die leute die mh und archi net kennen Mh war so etwa Ulduar hardmodes wie jetz und archie war so wie heigan nur fataler war von den 25 2 tot warsn wipe! naja t6 haben eh nur wenige gesehn)

Und ich denke jeder sollte sich mal seler an der Nase nehmen und auch mal gucken ob er selber auch mal so "assi" war und einfach geleavt hat.


Ich persönlich mache mir aus solchen leuten eh nichts mehr auf igno und fertig, denn wer in ulduar nich 3 wipes verkraftet hat im Pve content nix verloren.

Tja man is immer noch am besten in Stammgruppen bzw. Gilden aufgehoben^^


Mfg Dark 

post scrptum: sry für die Rechtsschreibfehler, aber hab den text so schnell niedergeschrieben


----------



## Sharanu (23. Oktober 2009)

Demus schrieb:


> Dazu kann man nur sagen: Leider ist die Ingo nur 25 Plätze groß!



Zum Glück wird sie auf 50 Plätze erweitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber leider nur auf 50.


----------



## Ordum (23. Oktober 2009)

neija wenns dich dreimal erwischt, würdes es mir zu denken geben ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (23. Oktober 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> tja die WoW Gemeinschaft ein leider zu großer haufen aus heulenden Kindern und sinnlos rumflamenden Idioten... sry wenn ichs so hart sage is aber nun mal so ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen was wow spieler sind, ich lass es ma lieber^^


Naja, das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, abolut! Auf der einen Seite macht Blzzard alles einfacher, damit auch der Gelegenheitsspieler Erfolgserlebnisse verbuchen darf. Ergo flitzt auch jeder in Random-Raids durch die Schlachtzugsinstanzen. Es gibt unzählige Guides und Videos und sooo schwierig sind die Bosse einfach nicht mehr. 

Ich kann's schon nachvollziehen, dass man ungeduldig wird, wenn mal 12 Mal in Instanz/Schlachtzug XYZ war und da in 2 Stunden durchrushed und auf einmal dauerts 4 Stunden...weil ein oder mehr Spieler überhaupt nicht wissen, was sie machen sollen. Es geht leider nicht mehr um den "Ehre" und den "Stolz", wenn man den Boss XYZ nach wochenlander Übung gelegt hat (Hier hat der RP Charakter von WoW leider etwas gelitten ^^), sondern um Marken und Items --> Zeit ist Gold!

Daher sollte man sich als Teilnehmer eines Random-Raids zumindest ein wenig vorbereiten (Einlesen, Videos, aber auch Flasks, Bufffood gehören zum guten Ton). 

Auf der anderen Seite sollte sich eigentlich jeder Random-Raid-Leiter (und auch Teilnehmer) darüber im Klaren sein, dass der Raid in einem neuen und ungewohnten Setup halt 4 Stunden dauern kann...aus oben genannten Gründen. Meckern und Nörgeln ist m.E. hier aber nicht erlaubt. Kritik und Erklärungen schon! Darauf muss sich doch jeder Teilnehmer einstellen...weil es sich nunmal NICHT um einen Stamm/Progress-Raid handelt.



cellesfb schrieb:


> Aber ich habe auch noch ein gutes Beispiel: Wollte mit meinen mage letztens PdC hero gehen, da er noch gear brauch und da gehts ja am schnellsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist natürlich der letzte Rotz. Leider noch ein negativer Aspekt, der sich durch das überarbeitete Konzept von selbst entwickelt hat. Die Leute machen es sich ZU einfach. Entspannt heilen, ohne Stress und den Loot abgreifen. Ich frage mich, ob solche Leute wirklich gut spielen oder abschmieren, wenn's mal heißer her geht.


----------



## Vanitra (23. Oktober 2009)

Bei sowas ist doch der Raidleiter gefordert. Alle wollen leiten, aber wenn es drauf an kommt wissen sie nicht was zu tun ist. Wenn alle DDs weiter auf den Boss hauen ohne auf das Add zu gehen, was eigentlich sofort ungenuked werden sollte, da wirkt der erste Raidkick eines DDs der die Regel ignoriert Wunder wenn man es vorher mehrmals im TS gesagt hat und niemand reagiert. Der Raidleiter sollte es auch im TS nochmal freundlich (und wirklich freundlich, Brüllmonster nimmt niemand ernst und das erzeugt nur Stress) darauf hinweisen das er weitere Spieler entfernt die nicht auf die Adds gehen. Spätestens nach dem 2. Raidkick eines DDs der nicht auf das Add gehen will sollte es funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wipen will niemand nur weil die DDs stur sind.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Oktober 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Tja, es gint leider nur eien möglichkeit und blizz geht halt lieber auf die Pro-Casual-Raide ein die leider in der überzahl sind.
> Ich bin dafür das man sich jede ini erst frei spielen muss, also das quasi ein boss kill oder das clearen von instanzen er die näste wieder freischaltet!



nene das ist noch nicht genug!

Man sollte unbedingt schon bei Madiamarkt und Saturn Leute beschäftigen, die diverse umfangreiche Tests bei den Käufern durchführen, damit der elitäre Raider nicht ständig von diesem Casual-Geschmeiss belästigt wird.
Oder wenigstens ne Igno-Liste einführen die automatische jeden 80er dessen Itemlevel unter 213 ist auf Ignore setzt,
nicht das mann ausversehen mal mit so jemadem spricht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerdmobach (23. Oktober 2009)

Sharanu schrieb:


> Zum Glück wird sie auf 50 Plätze erweitert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Addon IgnoreMore druff und ruh ist,dann kannste ganze Gilden auf Igno packen ... Badapples druff gespielt und noch mehr kommen auf Igno ... und irgendwann findest du keinen mehr zum zocken weil der ganze Server auf deiner Ignoliste ist was den Vorteil hat das auch im Handelschannel ruhe einkehrt ... herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (23. Oktober 2009)

omg ich hab repkosten au weia... das tut mir jetz ja richtig weh... *ironie off*
man wie man sich nur über virtuelles gold aufregen kann...  für mich geht es um den spaß bei der sache da scheiß ich auf die paar gold natürlich is es für die blöd... die ihr gold gekauft hamXD aber die sind ja sowieso etwas banane XD


----------



## Kargaro (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin selber Tank (mit ziemlich mittelmäßigen Gear)  und ich gehe bei der Nova eigentlich nie weg.  Das kriegt jeder Heiler, der etwas taugt, leicht weggeheilt.   (Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Add schon gar nicht dazu kommen sollte, die Nova zu casten, das kann man als Zeitrahmen für die DDs nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Abgesehen davon: Das "1 Wipe = Leave"-Syndrom kenne ich leider auch nur zu gut.  Und zum zweiten Thema, dass man Sath 25  nur mit T8++ mitgenommen werden muss:  Ich weiß ja nicht wie es auf euren Servern ist, aber auf Tirion wird man eigentlich immer mitgenommen...  Sartharion/naxx auch mit dem Levelgear..  Ulduar mit ein paar Epics.. usw..    Sprich:  Mit dem wirklich passendem Gear, Übergear muss nicht sein, wenn man es nicht grad auf Erfolge abgesehen hat (und daran halten sich wie gesagt die meisten auf Tirion)


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2009)

So doof wie es klingt, ist es die Aufgabe des Raidleiters (auch bei Random Gruppen) die Gruppe bei Laune zu halten. Er müsste schon beim Einladen auf eine gewisse Chemie achten. 

Ich kann das mit der, allgemein schlechten Spielergemeinschaft nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt aber immer wieder schwarze Schafe. Davon auf alle zu schließen ist mehr als unfair.

/wink maladin


----------



## Isilrond (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich im Handelschat "gute Gruppe + Clearrun" lese erwarte ich nunmal, dass man die Farminstanzen auch ohne Wipes durchkommt - wenn man dann in PdK10 schon beim ersten Boss wipet, dann leave ich die Gruppe ohne ein Wort.


----------



## Rellikss (23. Oktober 2009)

Rnd - nogo ... Hab eine gut funktionierende Gilde, wo sich zum Glück immer genug Leute finden, um mindestens nen 10ner voll zu machen.

Haben gestern kleinen Twinkraid nach Uldu10ner gemacht und dort auch gleich 3 schlechter equipte mitgenommen (grün blau + 70iger eipx^^)... Naja was soll ich sagen, die Erfahrung machts. Nach 2h lag Auraya dann im Dreck und der rest vorher auch. Kein Wipe kein nix, max. mal 2 Tote... Abend hat Spaß gemacht und war erfolgreich, da wir mit dem Ziel rein sind, Equip zu farmen... Alle waren glücklich und haben sich gefreut über Ihre neuen Sachen...

Ich war einmal jetzt PDK10ner mit Random gewesen - bin Schami Heiler - naja was soll ich sagen, den einen ging es nicht schnell genug und andere haben immer zu maulen... Egal ob du nun einen Raid oder nur eine normale Ini besuchst, die schwarzen Schafe sind überall...

Tipp: Gilde ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und einfach nicht darüber aufregen


----------



## anachron101 (23. Oktober 2009)

auch wenn das jetzt schon zwei seiten zurückliegt: ich möchte mich gerne zum TE äußern.
Du bist Tank, d.h. an dir hängt die Gruppe. Natürlich ist ein Heiler wichtig und DDs auch, aber der Tank zählt weil er den
Schaden nimmt, den sonst die Gruppe auszuhalten hätte.
Und wir alle wissen was passiert wenn der Tank stirbt: Die Gruppe stirbt.

Wenn du raiden gehst, dann sollte man von dir erwarten können, das du einen der gefühlten 10,000 Guides im Internet über
die Raid Instanz liest, dich also vorbereitest und nicht so tust, als wäre ein 10er Raid eine normale 5er Instanz nur mit 10 Spielern.

Und wenn du das nicht für nötig dann würde ich es als Heiler oder DD (hab beides) auch nicht einsehen weiter mit dir zu machen.


----------



## BigDaemon (23. Oktober 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach diese schwachsinnigen Repkosten aus dem Spiel nehmen und gut ist ... Sowas dämliches hab ich selten in nem Spiel gesehen



Lass mich überlegen.....NEIN!!! 



Vanitra schrieb:


> Bei sowas ist doch der Raidleiter gefordert. Alle wollen leiten, aber wenn es drauf an kommt wissen sie nicht was zu tun ist. Wenn alle DDs weiter auf den Boss hauen ohne auf das Add zu gehen, was eigentlich sofort ungenuked werden sollte, da wirkt der erste Raidkick eines DDs der die Regel ignoriert Wunder wenn man es vorher mehrmals im TS gesagt hat und niemand reagiert. Der Raidleiter sollte es auch im TS nochmal freundlich (und wirklich freundlich, Brüllmonster nimmt niemand ernst und das erzeugt nur Stress) darauf hinweisen das er weitere Spieler entfernt die nicht auf die Adds gehen. Spätestens nach dem 2. Raidkick eines DDs der nicht auf das Add gehen will sollte es funktionieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, nur leider hält sich heutzutage jeder möchtegern-PRO für nen ub0r-Raidleiter weil er sich durch Naxx/Uldu hat ziehen lassen, jetz Item-Level 223 oder höher hat und die Guides bei Buffed und co gelesen hat.
Also, Raid aufmachen, GOGOGO brüllen, alle zur Sau machen die nicht solche Gimps sind und sich haben ziehen lassen sondern "normal" spielen....
Früher gabs sowas leider nicht, aber wie hier schon mehrfach beschrieben liegt das wohl (wie auch die zigtausendfach diskutierten DPS/HP/sonstwas-Probleme) einfach daran, dass Blizz jeden ohne wenn und aber in jede Raidinstanz lässt, Vorquest - was ist das etc.
Zu Classic-Zeiten musste man sich durch die lange Vorquest in Kleinraids (UBRS und so) erstmal BEWEIßEN das man "würdig" ist da reinzugehen.
Für MC war eine bestimmte Feuerresistenz notwendig => Farmen, "Kleinraids" um an Equip zu kommen.....
Aber nein, heutzutage muss ja jeder mit gerade 80 sofort episch rumlaufen können etc., finds traurig....

(Und bevor jemand Vermutungen anstellt: Ich war zu Classic-Zeiten und bin auch heute nur ein "casual", ich spiele weil es mir SPAß macht, ein Hobby ist und der Entspannung dient! Ich war zu Classic nicht oft in MC, BWL hab ich nur wenige male von innen gesehen und AQ40 nur die ersten 2 Bosse glaub ich....und hatte TROTZDEM Spaß! Und auch jetz bin ich erst paar mal Naxx gewesen, Ulduar nur n paar Bosse, und JA es macht SPAß, weil ichs einfach mit Leuten mach die ich kenne und die denken wie ich: Lieber 2 Abende á 3 Stunden in Naxx, GEMÜTLICH vorm PC (vielleicht n Bierchen dazu^^) und nette Gespräche im TS während dem Trash, als unpersönliche STRESSIGE Speedruns in 2 Stunden, wo ich danach total gestresst und geschafft vorm PC hocke!)

So far, bring back the old way Blizz, prequess ROCK, resistance-equip-farming is NOT boring....

P.S.: Die alte Ony-Pre war eine der coolsten Questreihen die ich auf Hordenseite je erleben durfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (23. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Handelschat "gute Gruppe + Clearrun" lese erwarte ich nunmal, dass man die Farminstanzen auch ohne Wipes durchkommt - wenn man dann in PdK10 schon beim ersten Boss wipet, dann leave ich die Gruppe ohne ein Wort.



Du musst wohl auf ziemlich vielen Ignore-Listen auf deinem Sever sein,
wenn das wirklich deine Einstellung ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Oktober 2009)

da muss ich dem Maladin recht geben.
schlechten Einfluss auf einen schönen Raid haben folgende Aussagen:
-darf ich gleich nach der ersten Addwelle Recount posten?
-wirf doch mal die 2 DK da raus, dann steigen meine Gewinnchancen
-ich habe soooo fettes Need auf Item xyz (möglichst mit /y noch im Raidchannel schreiben, damit es auch der Letzte mitbekommt)

achso, für alle, die meinen, man sollte aus der Nova rauslaufen, klar, alle DD-Melees ja, der Tank sollte dies natürlich unter keinen Umständen machen.
Wenn der Add-Tank nicht seine Fähigkeiten der Schadensvermeidung kennt, dann ist es natürlich schade.


----------



## Tephis (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ähnliche Erfahrungen hat fast jeder schon gemacht. Da hilft nur abhaken und sich nicht drüber ärgern. Schlimmstenfalls Spielernamen merken, damit man sich mit den größten Deppen nicht noch einmal rumärgern muss.

 Als Neu-80er kann ich leider noch nicht immer so viel zum Erfolg beitragen wie andere. Mich nerven generell aber eher die "Voll-Profis" die alles schon gesehen haben und die dann Random Instanzen / kleine Raids für Marken besuchen und sich dann über jede Sekunde Zeitverzögerung aufregen.

 Wenn man sich auf Random Gruppen / Raids einläßt muss man halt in Kauf nehmen, dass nicht alles so schön läuft wie in abgestimmten Stammgruppen.


----------



## Aratos (23. Oktober 2009)

Aber selbst, wenn Leute für einen Clearrun gesucht werden,...ein wipe kann immer mal passieren.
Auch die besten Raids wipen mal.

Aber wegen EINEM wipe, leave ich doch nicht direkt die Gruppe.
Bei einem zweiten würde ich`s mir allerdings schon überlegen...


----------



## Rasgaar (23. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem bei Randomgruppen sehe ich halt da, dass keiner sich traut zu sagen wenn er was nicht kennt.
Da bekommt ein armer DD nach einem Tag im LFG Tool endlich mal einen Invite für einen Raid und dann steht man drin und wiped sich zur Hälfte durch weil diese Person(en) sich nicht trauen
zu sagen das sie noch nie drin waren.
Dann liest er vielleicht vorher noch im Raidchat von ein paar Überhelden Dinge wie "Boah XY ist aber mässig equipt, wenn der unter XXk dps fährt kickst den wieder" oder "Ich nehme mal an jeder kennt die Bosse, sonst kann er gleich wieder verreisen" ... 

Man hat ja keine Zeit mehr einem Neuen rasch den Boss zu erklären... da will man nur rasch durchrennen und Marken abfarmen, damit man schnellstmöglich durch ist... -.-


----------



## gnomischer Weltherrscher (23. Oktober 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Vis dahin habe ich gelesen dann wurds mir zu blöd!
> Wenn neben dir eine Granate Explodiert und du im krankenhaus liegst mit den splittern in haut und knochen sagst du doch auch nicht das dir niemand gesagt hat das man bei einer granate weglaufen soll oder?
> Und spätestens nach der 2 nova müsste man doch vllt drauf kommen das es iin anbetracht dessen das du davon schon fast tot warst, vllt aber auch nur wenn Neptun und Saturn in einem Winkel von 34,65° zur erde stehen und es gold regnet, das mann von der nova weglaufen sollte?




ähm dich hätte die granate voll im Rücken erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hat nämlich eigentlich keine Zeit um vor einer Granate wegzulaufen, deswegen muss man sich von der Granate weg auf den boden schmeißen (wegen der Druckwelle). 


Was ich damit sagen will, wenn man nicht weiß kann man ihm doch es einfach sagen. Vor randomsraids sollte man sowieso fragen ob jeder den boss schon kennt , wenn nein einfach kurz erklären.

Und von einer Nova wird nicht immmer davon gerannt.  Wenn der Tank von der Nova zb. bei Emalon wegrennen würde, gebe es chaos pur und die nova kann man schnell beim tank wegheilen. 

Edith: schonmal daran gedacht das auch einen die Internetleitung einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen kann?
          Ups stimmt ja ,man soll ja dann am besten kein wow mehr spielen nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider werden von spieler immer hörere Anforderungen an das equip gelegt. Dadurch wollen sich nur welche so schnell wie möglich equippen und wipes kostet zeit (farmen von gold, laufen , etc.). Das ist ja von einigen Spielern ja nicht gewüscht. Dieses verhalten behalten die dann auch bei wenn die voll equipt sind und meisten haben dann keine Lust mehr. Machen eine wow pause oder erstellen twinks. Sobald eine Erweiterung kommt fängt es wieder von vorne an.  
Hauptsache Schnell schnell schnell.....
Diese Spieler sehen nur equip und vermiesen sich den spass an wow selber. Lesen guides durch und und und.

Beispiel Schach: 
Spieler A liest sich guides durch und lernt diesen wegauswendig. Der spieler hat aber selber noch nicht Schach richtig verstanden und fängt an zu spielen.

Spieler A fängt immer an und setzt seinen ersten Zug sowie es im guide stand. 
Der Gegenspieler B kennt natürlich vom Spieler A den zug und macht was unerwartetes. 
Spieler A kann darauf nicht reagieren und verliert paar Figuren. Nachdem er 2 Figuren verloren hat, hat er keine Lust mehr zu verlieren und hört auf. 
Spieler A sucht darauf immer neue Spieler und hört bei jedem 2 - 3 spielstein verlust auf  bis er irgendwann mal gewinnt. 

Die gegenspieler haben irgendwann mal keine Lust mehr, denn sie wollen auch mal eine Partie zuende spielen und lassen vom Spieler A seine bekannte Züge spielen. Das macht natürlich auf Dauer kein spass und hören kurze Zeit später auf mit schach. 

Spieler A kann sich dadurch nach oben "arbeiten" und freut sich das er so gut ist, macht neulinge runter und jeder sollte am besten das machen so wie er es kennt.
Die Neuling müssen leider das auch machen, weil die sonst kein Anschluß an wettbewerbe haben, da Spieler A schon den Organisator ersetzt hat.


Na fällt euch was auf?
Viele verstehen einfach nicht das der Weg das Ziel ist und spass bereiten sollte.

PS: Hardcoreraider mal ausgenommen, die würden erst gar nicht random raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bleiben meist unter sich.
PPS: misst wieder ein kleiner Roman geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich hoffe das hat sich trotzdem jemand mal durchgelesen


----------



## Panzor (23. Oktober 2009)

anachron101 schrieb:


> auch wenn das jetzt schon zwei seiten zurückliegt: ich möchte mich gerne zum TE äußern.
> Du bist Tank, d.h. an dir hängt die Gruppe. Natürlich ist ein Heiler wichtig und DDs auch, aber der Tank zählt weil er den
> Schaden nimmt, den sonst die Gruppe auszuhalten hätte.
> Und wir alle wissen was passiert wenn der Tank stirbt: Die Gruppe stirbt.
> ...




Finds toll, dass immer die Tanks verantwortlich gemacht werden, wenns mal wo nicht klappt ... ach, da sterben 3 dd's im breath, macht ja nix, dauerts halt 2 min länger.

wenn das add 3x die nova macht, kann zumindest nicht nur der Tank dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden ...

Allgemein wird den Tanks viel zu viel aufgehalst - bin jetzt auf itemstand 226 - 232 mit 35k und hab probleme, in pdk 10/25 mitgenommen zu werden, weil mein gear zu low is, ein dd aus meiner gilde mit naxx equip kommt dagegen in den gleichen raid ohne prob rein ... naja, und dann wundert man sich, dass keiner tanks spielen will


----------



## Rasgaar (23. Oktober 2009)

Panzor schrieb:


> Allgemein wird den Tanks viel zu viel aufgehalst - bin jetzt auf itemstand 226 - 232 mit 35k und hab probleme, in pdk 10/25 mitgenommen zu werden, weil mein gear zu low is, ein dd aus meiner gilde mit naxx equip kommt dagegen in den gleichen raid ohne prob rein ... naja, und dann wundert man sich, dass keiner tanks spielen will



Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Als Tank bin ich höchstens 5 Minuten im LFG Tool.... mit meinem Schurken mindestens einen halben Tag


----------



## Maxugon (23. Oktober 2009)

höhöhö ^.^ ich gehör dazu ^^ , wenn du nicht verstehst nach dem 3. Mal aus dem Atem rauszugehen , ist das sogar verständlich . also L2P


----------



## Xall13 (23. Oktober 2009)

Such dir eine vernümpftige Gilde.
NIE mit Rdms irgendwo hin gehen. Das ist die Devise.


----------



## Arashadinah (23. Oktober 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> tja die WoW Gemeinschaft ein leider zu großer haufen aus heulenden Kindern und sinnlos rumflamenden Idioten...



Muss dir da leider zustimmen. 
Vielen sind irgendwo zwischen Tx und dem Freelot beim Kopflosen Reiter die Geduld und der gesunde Menschenverstand abhanden gekommen. 

Alles muss möglichst schnell down sein, möglichst first try, damit man fix wieder lila nach Dalaran stehn und nebenbei die Foren wahlweise mit "alles ist zu leicht geworden" oder "alles Noobs ausser ich und Mutti"- Flames  zumüllen kann. -Ist ja ingame nix zu tun und posen geht auch afk.

Ein MMO ist immer das, was die Community draus macht, und echt mal Leute, es geht bergab...


----------



## Genomchen (23. Oktober 2009)

@TE
Gut, was passiert ist, kannst leider ned ändern. Einfach runterschucken und auf Betreffenden koten.
Aber für die Zukunft geb ich dir folgenden Tip:
1. Du bist der Tank?? Dann solltest du dir die Grp selber zusammen würfeln, gerade wenns um Rnd Raids geht. Du bist der Boss, du suchst die Leute aus und hast damit die Möglichkeit dir wirklich gezielt die Personen nach deinem Geschmack auszuwählen. Und wems ned passt, der muss ned mit. Ist ja deine Grp und du hast Entscheidungsfreiheit (ja, ich weiss, Freiheit hat man solange bis man an die Grenzen anderer stösst).
2. Such dir eine gilde, die solche Raids macht. Bei uns in der Gilde machen wir am Mittwoche zwischen 7-9 Uhr Abends alles 25er mässige (Archa25, Ony25er, PDK25er) und von 9-ca11 die ganzen 10er Varianten dazu (allein schon wegen den Triumphmarken). Und den Rest der Woche kann man sich getrost pdok zuwenden. Also nur so als Veranschaulichung. Such dir ne vernünftige Gilde und solche Probleme gehören der Vergangenheit an.

Ich mein was erwartet ihr? WoW is der Abklatsch der abgefuckten Schicht der Gesellschaft, wenn man nur die Soziale Seite betrachtet, bei der Freundlichkeit als Ausnahme die Regel bestimmt. Hauptsache man ereicht alles für nichts und nur für sich selbst. Wenn man da nicht gerade als 2ter Random in nem Gildenrun mitgenommen wird, sollte man sich bei RandomRaids auf alles gefasst machen. Denn die Leute haben dort keinerlei Verpflichtung und haben den Sozialen Teil des Hirns auf Dauer-AFK bzw Dauer-Offline.


----------



## J_0_T (23. Oktober 2009)

Erinnert mich an nen Tauren Off Krieger...

Nexus HC... er voll epic und auch taub da er die anweisung des grupenleiters ignort... Er stirbt und wir managen es die viecher zu plätten die er angeschleppt hatte... Der rest war nicht ganz epic aber konnte spielen...

Nicht nur das er ständig recount gestartet hat... nö... er drohte dann noch das wenn wir noch ma wipen (anmerkung... nur er ist gestorben nennt es aber wipe) das er abhaut weil wir ja eh keinen plan haben... es kommt wie es kommen musste... er stürmt vor... unser tank (paladin) reggte noch und stirbt... mit den worten das wir eh nix leavt er oO Okay ham das dann zu viert noch fertig gemacht -_- naja egal...


Aber das mit den hetzern und den leavern kenn ich in vielen varianten... jemanden dem es net so schnell geht und leavt mit den worten wir wären noobs... oder ein Jäger der nix leistete außer uns zu wipen leavt weil er zu hohe repkosten hatte auf einmal... später fanden wir ihn bei ner suche für ne raid instanz...

Auch wenn Maladin recht hat... es nimmt aber leider zu mit den schwarzen schafen...


----------



## MoVedder (23. Oktober 2009)

Der Grund ist einfach, dass es eben Ony war.
Es gibt so viele Leute, welche sie einfach nur unterschätzen, Leute die  sie noch als 60er Boss sehen.
Doch um den Tatsachen näher zu kommen , es ist ein t9 und 9.5 Boss, un der ist eben nicht zu unterschätzen.

"Es ist ja nur Ony ! "    "W00t?, TS, lol nein für Ony? xD "

Und dann kommen die üblichen szenarien.
Einer wird hinein in die Eier gekickt ( im warsten Sinne des Wortes ), niemand merkts ( da kein Ts), oder die Adds werden net schnell genug genuked, Melees sterben in der Nova, von den dicken adds, und und und...

Naja, wenn man eben die Instanz und somit den Boss und auch den Raid an sich nicht als ernst sieht, da man ja eh weiss, falls ich leave, such ich mir einfach eine Stunde später eine neue Gruppe, da es ja eh keine ID gibt, kann das eben nichts werden.

Ich bin dafür, dass man nach einem Try an Ony, ne ID bekommt, dann würden auch nicht immer so viele naps leaven.


mfG


----------



## kurnthewar (23. Oktober 2009)

ich bin ja dafür das es ob ein boss umkippt oder nicht ne id gibt.


oder zumindest wenn der jenige leavt ihm die gruppe raid ne id zuweisen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ändert sich auch mal wieder was in der einstellung zum mitspieler und im sozialen bereich.


oder genauso wie die leute die sich immer porten lassen müssen quest für die daily teilen lassen mal nur nicht mehr als nötig machen. 


okay dein fehler war sag doch bescheid wenn du den boss nicht kennst !


----------



## vrena (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man nach drei Wipes die Gruppe verlässt... es gibt Idioten. 

Ich gehe regelmäßig Ony10 und Ony25 mit Randoms mit und hatte bisher immer das Glück, dass ich entweder eine geile Gruppe hatte, die Ony in 10 Minuten gelegt hat oder eine geile Gruppe, die zehn Mal nur die zweite Phase erlebt hat aber trotzdem weitergemacht hat. 

Aber einen Addtank hab ich immer am Leben gehabt... bin Holypriest und den Schaden kann man wegheilen...

Wenn man im TS sagt: "Ich kenn Ony nicht!", dann sollte schon eine kleine Erklärung kommen... Da versteh ich dann nicht den Raid nicht, der auf Deine Frage keine Antwort findet... 

Ich bin in letzter Zeit nur einmal ein Gruppenverlasser gewesen... HdB Hero und nach 4 Trashmobs 3 Wipes, weil der Tank mehr schlecht als recht getankt hat. Ständig lief der Trash auf die DDs und auf mich...


----------



## No_ones (23. Oktober 2009)

ist leider oft so bei randoms ein wipe alle haben kb mehr weil se denken das wird nichts mehr und der rest der übrig bleibt hat dann auch kein bock mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passiert mir leider zu oft


----------



## Schnatti (23. Oktober 2009)

Zu 60ger Zeiten sind wir einen ganzen Raidabend an Ony rumgewipet, haben wochen gebraucht bis Ragnaros lag, da war wipen vollkommen normal.


----------



## Kuman (23. Oktober 2009)

Jeder findet gutes gear selbstverständlich und will nur möglichst wenig zeit investieren. ich kann manche raidleader net verstehen die leute kicken wegen ihres gears. wenn der mt 3 mal im breath verreckt ist das was anderes, aber ansonsten...auch sind die bosse jetzt net so schwer, dass man sich viedeos anschaun muss. ich war das erste mal pdk und mir wurden die bosse net wirklich erklärt. jeder boss first try, ich bin 1 mal gestorben. kein raid ist so schwer, dass man ihn net mit ein bisschen menschenverstand und spielverständnis schaffen kann.


----------



## Arashadinah (23. Oktober 2009)

gnomischer schrieb:


> Viele verstehen einfach nicht das der Weg das Ziel ist und spass bereiten sollte.



Aber wie!

Ich whipe lieber mit nem Haufen netter Leute als nach nem Run mit arroganten Kotzbrocken mit zwei neuen Epics  und nem dicken Hals durch die Gegend zu laufen. -Und wer das jetzt für Ironie hält... genau da liegt das Problem!


----------



## Kersyl (23. Oktober 2009)

F3inkost schrieb:


> da hättes wohl geholfen sich mal guides durchzulesen u sich über den boss informieren, dann wäre das ganze nicht passiert...aber des wäre dann die ausnahme der durchschnittlichen/ casual spieler....


Ich weiß, ABER
Ich wurd kurzfristig eingesetzt weil es "SOOO EINFACH" ist.

Wenn wir dann wipen ists ja nich meine schuld oo


----------



## Kersyl (23. Oktober 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Man, irgendwie muss das Gold doch wieder weniger werden. Durch die Daylies kann man ca. 300G / Tag machen. Das MUSS durch Repkosten weniger werden.
> 
> Hattet ihr nur Caster im Raid oder warum ist kein DD auf das Add gegangen?


Wir hatten nur caster. DIe Wussten aber wie das geht. Die waren alle recht gut equipped Und waren an sich keine Ebay chars^^
Naja außer mir und bärchen^^
Nun, Eigentlich kann man ja Auch mal kurz das ziel wechseln um mal eben 1 Add umzuprügeln. Das Bomben gegen die welpen hat ja auch geklappt(DPS geilheit *hust*)


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (23. Oktober 2009)

Psychonightelf schrieb:


> Also wenn ich zum Beispiel: in den ersten 3 Trys sehe: Da fällt ständig der selbe Tank um, was wiederrum zum wipe führt, sage ich wechselt den bitte aus! Wenns keiner macht, verabschiede ich mich höflich und verlasse daraufhin die Gruppe! Warum muss ich miene Zeit dareininvestieren bis einer etwas lernt, was andere schneller lernen/ gelernt haben? Hatte letztens auch eine Ony gruppe die scheiße Equipt war aber da war zum Glück ein guter Heiler dabei der den MT hochgehalten hat, der damage war auch nicht der beste, aber nach 15-20min (ein fight) lag sie, weil jeder der es nicht kannte es sich vorher grob erzählen lassen hat und dann halt noch so im TS knappe ansagen gab was gleich zu tun ist!




Schon mal daran gedacht, dass wenn der Tank aus den Latschen kippt nicht unbedingt der Tank daran Schuld ist, weil er angeblich zu schlechtes Gear an hat? Gestern Abend wollten wir Ony 25er machen und hatten einen Krieger als MT dabei, der Raidbuffed 48k HP hatte. Er war also bestens aus den PDK Raids ausgestattet. Und trotzdem ist er nach Phase 2 immer wieder umgekippt, als Ony gelandet ist. Und warum? Weil unser MT-Heiler es nicht geschafft hat in der Nähe des Tanks zu bleiben als Onyxia gelandet ist und ihn damit nicht hochheilen konnte. Ergo lag bei jedem Versuch auch immer wieder der selbe Tank im Dreck aber ich kann mit gutem Gewissen behaupten, dass es nicht die Schuld des Tanks war!


----------



## diabolical_gerri (23. Oktober 2009)

Es ist auch schon extrem komisch geworden,

es gab zeiten da strengte man sich noch an um einen "boss" zu legen oder einen raid zu clearn.. jetzt ist immer die selbe jammerei 

und weil ein paar idioten die n paar lila teile angschnallt haben glauben sie seien die größten und leider noch viele viele mehr 

ihr ganzes leben in das spiel hängen und somit all ihr "können, oder nicht können" im spiel kompensieren müssen sie leider einen grund 

finden um auch mal über andere schimpfen zu können und das ist der punkt!


ich vermiss auch die zeiten wo man sowieso schon davon ausging das nur rumgestorben wird und ich hab schon einige gute argumente gelesen,

von wegen g für repkosten farmen usw.. jo ging mir auch so! na und.. dafür freute man sich viel mehr wenn mal was für einen dropte das man auch bekam..

am liebsten wärs den meisten sowieso, ein boss wär so programmiert, dass er für alle raidmember was liegen lässt und am besten noch nur ein mob is der

da steht nichts macht und nach 2 min draufballern umfällt und natürlich noch ein achievement mit nem mount hergibt.. 

so is es geworden

darum ist es so.. raid stammgrps suchen!


----------



## Super PePe (23. Oktober 2009)

Leute die nach dem 3.mal gehen, kannst getrost auf ignore setzen. Ihre "Argumentation" klingt einleuchtend, aber es ist halt nur oberflächlich richtig. 
Der Großteil der Menschheit, den man in einen neuen Raum wirft, ist von diesem und seinem Wirken auf ihn erschlagen. Das heißt jeder wird erstmal auf Schutz bedacht sein (bei den meisten besteht das aus apathischen in den Tod rennen) ... ob das nun RL ist oder Virtuell. Er wird dieses Schutzverhalten erst ablegen, wenn ihm der Raum vertraut ist (das bedarf aber meist einer 7 maliger Wiederholung - die meisten Menschen lernen Dinge nach 7maliger Anwendung). 
Statt froh drüber zu sein, dasz "euch" damaligen Onyjungfrauen, eine erfahren Gruppe beiseite gestanden um "euch" über eure eigene Erstwahrnehmung hinweg zu helfen und ihr "euer" Wissen weitergeben könntet, schweig "ihr" oder das maximal, es wird geflamt. Statt ihm aus diese Orientierungslosigkeit zu helfen, fangen die meisten an zu meckern. Absolut Kontraproduktiv .. statt sich nun neue gute loyale Leute ran zu ziehen, werden sie verschreckt. Sie werden sich noch weniger getrauen und dadurch die Gruppen in Zukunft noch mehr verunsichern. "Ihr" seid selbst an der Misere schuld. 
Klar kann es einen bei hodri zur Weißglut treiben, wenn die 2 Heiler wieder im Eis sterben . Dann versucht man es halt 10 mal, verbraucht 1h Zeit aber er liegt dann die Leute sind tierisch glücklich und man selbst weiß, nächste Woche wieder mit denen und man kommst hier 1. Try durch. Den Meisten fehlen die Eier in der Hose, die Loyalität im Herzen und Grips im Kopf. Sie stehen halt mehr auf anonymes, prostituiertes Farmen.
Es ist halt und es wird in Zukunft einfacher sein in der Masse des anonymen Farmen abzutauchen als Kontakte zu knüpfen und zu pflegen. Die Masse macht es einen einfach aber zu einem hohen Preis - man selbst ist beliebig und austauschbar. Und man braucht sich dann nicht wundern, wenn man mit seinem t7 twink keinen t7.5 Content mehr spielen kann, weil man t8 equipt sein muss ... die Masse gibt dies ja vor.

hf & gl


----------



## Cobrastrike (23. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Handelschat "gute Gruppe + Clearrun" lese erwarte ich nunmal, dass man die Farminstanzen auch ohne Wipes durchkommt - wenn man dann in PdK10 schon beim ersten Boss wipet, dann leave ich die Gruppe ohne ein Wort.



Lol, Du hast als random gar nix zu ERWARTEN....
Zum Glück hab ich meine Stammgruppen, sowas hass ich nämlich.


----------



## No_ones (23. Oktober 2009)

ZITAT(Isilrond @ 23.10.2009, 11:36)

Wenn ich im Handelschat "gute Gruppe + Clearrun" lese erwarte ich nunmal, dass man die Farminstanzen auch ohne Wipes durchkommt - wenn man dann in PdK10 schon beim ersten Boss wipet, dann leave ich die Gruppe ohne ein Wort.




öhm gehts noch ? genau um so welche wie dich geht es doch in diesem thread die gleich heulend zu ihrer mama laufen nur weil die "gute gruppe" einmal gewipet ist....


----------



## van der zeusen (23. Oktober 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Wenn neben dir eine Granate Explodiert und du im krankenhaus liegst mit den splittern in haut und knochen sagst du doch auch nicht das dir niemand gesagt hat das man bei einer granate weglaufen soll oder?



Was glaubst Du was passiert, wenn eine Granate neben jd. fliegt und er a) in einer Ausnahmesituation ist oder b) er nie was von Granaten gehört hat.
Warum glaubst Du sind die meisten Minenopfer auf der Welt Kinder?

Wenn dann bringt Beispiele, die Eure Behauptungen felsenfest untermauern, und nicht solche Killerargumente, bei denen sich keiner widersprechen traut.

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Du im Movement und Teamplay 100% da bist. Aber denke mal zurück, wie das war, als Du Deine ersten Movement Bosse bzw. Dein erstes Gruppenspiel hattest. Vielleicht bist Du ein Naturtalent, der von Anfang an alles richtig und besser gemacht hat. Aber vieles ist halt eine Übungssache. Außerdem wenn man zum ersten Mal bei einem Raid-Boss steht und nicht die 08/15 Damagerolle innehat, dann übersieht man vielleicht das eine oder andere, weil man bei der einem zugewiesenen Aufgabe (in diesem Fall Adds tanken) glänzen bzw. sein Bestes geben möchte.

Zum Schluss nochmal die Frage, an alle, die desewegen einen Raid oder eine Gruppe verlassen:
Glaubt Ihr das die Spieler, wegen denen Ihr Gruppen/Raids verläßt, jemals besser werden können? Wenn Ihr random gehen möchtet, dann investiert doch auch mal Zeit. Oder geht Ihr nur random, weil der Gildenraid morgen ist, aber Ihr das gewisse Item unbedingt heute haben möchtet????


----------



## nadel (23. Oktober 2009)

öh.... weglaufen?? die dummen dds klar aber der tank kann doch einfach stehen bleiben das geht locker wegzuheilen bei 2 healern

PS: ich bin heiler


----------



## Rodanold (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja, es ist schon tragisch, was sich derzeit so alles in die Raids traut.
Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Spieler, die den Raid nicht kennen oder nicht gut equiped sind.
Sondern die ganzen Über-Oben-Wahnsinns-Roxxor-Noobkillers die rumlaufen.

Habe selber ähnliche Erfahrungen wie der TE sammeln müssen. 
Deshalb gelten für mich seit einiger Zeit ein paar Regeln.

Komm ich in eine Gruppe, wo es dann anfängt mit "gogogo" oder ähnliches Kiddiegehabe.... dann leave ich.
Lade ich jemanden in eine Gruppe und der fängt an mit "gogogo" oder so ... dann wird der sofort wieder geleaved.
Gibt es mal einen Wipe oder auch 2 oder 3 ... und es fängt jemand an sich furchtbar aufzuregen ... dann wird der geleaved.
---- Ausnahme: Es wäre wirklich vermeidbar gewesen.

Ich ( meist Tank ) weise von vornherein darauf hin, das ich nicht dazu dabin, Mobs zu spotten, sondern zu tanken.
Meint ein DD er MUSS die Aggro haben, darf er sie gern haben. 1x Spott und dann hat er den Mob am Hals.
Regt er sich auf  ---- such ich nen neuen DD.

Nehm ich nen Spieler mit, der von Anfang an sagt, das er das nicht kennt oder das er frisch 80 ist, dann weiß ich Bescheid.
Dann gibts Taktikerklärungen.. und auch Wipes interessieren mich dann nicht. 
Gibt sich dieser Spieler Mühe und ist evtl sogar erkennbar das er immer besser wird, dann hat jeder einzelne Wipe sich gelohnt.

Gibt noch ein paar Punkte, die ich für mich festgelegt hab. Muss ich hier jetzt nicht extra posten. Ich denke jeder erkennt wohin
die Tendenz geht.
Seitdem ich das ganze so handhabe spielt es sich für mich sehr viel entspannter. Und es haben sich viele neue Spieler auf der 
F-List eingefunden. Freundlichkeit und Geduld zahlen sich aus.

Bis die Tage
Roni


----------



## Klaue1609 (23. Oktober 2009)

@TE: 
Heutzutage ist das leider normal...

 Beispiel: Ich war Malygos. Alles lief sehr gut bis zur 3. Phase
 Ich war noch nie drinnen, wusste deshalb nicht genau, was man machen muss.
 BÄÄÄÄM!!! wipe!
 Schon gab es nur flames. 
 Nächster try, wieder wipe und schon leavten die meisten, weil alle ja nur kac******   sind.


----------



## Set0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> Such dir eine vernümpftige Gilde.
> NIE mit Rdms irgendwo hin gehen. Das ist die Devise.




Eine Gilde ist auch nicht immer das Wahre...
Wenn du neu bist, wirst du erstmal eh nicht beachtet... und die erzählen einen auch nur die Hälfte!

"Ja tanke den Mob/Boss an der Stelle und achte auf Spell XY und Fähigkeit YZ"....

alle schreien im TS irrgend ne Abkürzung für irrgend eine Fähigkeit oder sonst was und du weißt nicht mal dass du damit gemeint bist. "Wolke.... WOLKE..... HEEEY WOOOOLKE!!!!!....". Du stirbst und du bist das Arschloch. Wenn du dich aber verteidigst dass du es nicht wusstes, kommt wieder so ne dämliche Antwort "lies dir den Guide durch". 
Kam hier ja auch schon oft genug.

Wie viele schon sagen, WoW halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich geh schon seit langem nicht mehr in eine 25er. Die Items für Heromarken und aus 10er Instanzen reichen vollkommen aus. Was anderes als Raiden gibt es für die meisten eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Biebre (23. Oktober 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> willkommen in der heutigen wow-spielgemeinschaft
> 
> riesige schritte rückwärts
> 
> die haben halt keine zeiten mehr erlebt, wo man stundenlang farmen musste, nur um die repkosten zu bezahlen (hallo warri @ vanilla)



Ja so ist es nunmal heute ich zitiere mal:

"witzig ist auch immer sowas wie, wer zieht mich für 5g flammenschlund oder so. ich meine dann will der looten, zieht aggro und stirbt vielleicht noch oder der gleichen, dann dauert das schon 10min. und nen stundenlohn von 30g wäre dann nicht so der bringer.

meine motivation ist immer 500g/h lohn, egal was mann macht. wenn er direkt vor mir steht mir die mats ohne groß rumzudrucksen gibt und ich nen teil so nach 40sek fertsch gebaut hab, gebsch mich auch mit 10g zufrieden. aber meistens ist es ja so, dass die leute selber nicht wissen was sie wollen, die mats dann doch nicht vollständig sind, man ewig auf die warten muß (cd auf ruhestein oder sowas). dann muß man noch zu dennen latschen, das ist einfach nur nervig."
(Blaupause)

Gold und Epix ist das, was die WoW heute regiert, mehr nicht. (Zum Großteil, Ausnahmen gibt es zum GLÜCK immer.)


----------



## MoeMT384 (23. Oktober 2009)

Nach 1,5 Jahren WoW-und Forumspause bin ich nun wieder im Lande und kann beruhigt feststellen, dass ich NICHTS verpasst habe:


Die Anständigen regen sich noch immer über die Mimimi-Leute auf
Die "alten Hasen" weinen immer noch der guten alten Zeit hinterher (früher war alles besser: Instanzen, die Spieler, alles war anspruchsvoller, das Klima milder usw.)
die Ahnungslosen meckern zurück, frei nach dem Motto "Jeder für sich selbst".
Es ist wie in der Politik ;-) 

Alle meckern über alles, aber im Endeffekt bleibt alles unverändert, und insgeheim sind alle ein bisschen froh darüber. 

WoW, ich komme!


----------



## Moshuna (23. Oktober 2009)

du bist aber auch nich der hellste oder?
wenn ein mob eine nova castet, die warscheinlich schaden verursacht (zu 99,99%!) dann läuft man doch weg.
und wenn du nach der zweiten nova immernoch nich gecheckt hast, das die nova dmg verursacht, gehörst du gekickt.

über solche naps reg ich mich dann auf, wie du über leute die leaven.
wollen schön 232 / 245er loot abstauben aber haben GARKEINEN plan von dem was sie da tun.

könnt ich kotzen!
NAP!

/edit : auch wenn ich jetz von euch neulingen flames kassiere, werd ich weiter raids leaven bei denen so leute drin sind.
ich verschwend doch nich meine Zeit, vor allem nich bei einem Boss der sowas von extremst einfach ist.

(mal zum vergleich Illidan hatte 5 phasen die jede für sich schwerer waren!)


----------



## tamirok (23. Oktober 2009)

naja immer nur beschwerden auf die arguswacht findest absolut keine gruppe mehr random nur noch freune/servergeplant/gildengeplant 
wenn einer leavt auf igno und freunden/gilde erzählen das der ein arsch ist und schwupp ist er wie verschollen...


----------



## Tomratz (23. Oktober 2009)

anachron101 schrieb:


> auch wenn das jetzt schon zwei seiten zurückliegt: ich möchte mich gerne zum TE äußern.
> Du bist Tank, d.h. an dir hängt die Gruppe. Natürlich ist ein Heiler wichtig und DDs auch, aber der Tank zählt weil er den
> Schaden nimmt, den sonst die Gruppe auszuhalten hätte.
> Und wir alle wissen was passiert wenn der Tank stirbt: Die Gruppe stirbt.
> ...



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte der TE gesagt dass er als Addtank eingesetzt war und dass es von den DD's keiner
für nötig erachtet hat, auf den von ihm angetankten Add mit draufzuhauen, so dass dieser dann irgendwann den Breath
losliess in dem er dann starb.

Zwei Fragen hierzu:

Ist es nicht so, dass man in solchen Situationen möglichst schnell den Addmob niederknüppelt? -> es kommt dann gar nicht
zum Breath

Es wurde mehrfach erwähnt, dass ein guter Heiler (spiele selbst einen und halte mich nicht für schlecht) den Tank durchaus 
auch am Leben halten kann, wenn er im Atem steht?

Wenn nur eine oder natürlich auch beide Fragen mit ja zu beantworten sind, lag der Fehler sicher nicht beim TE sondern

a) bei den DD's, die DPS-geil nur auf den Boss eingehauen haben statt den Add niederzuballern
b) beim Heiler, der seine Aufgabe, den Addtank am Leben zu halten nicht wahrgenommen hat



Was waren das noch für Zeiten, als wir, alle grad mal 70 geworden, die Prequests endlich fertig, am Mittwoch Abend nach
Kara geschlurft sind.

Abende lang sind wir an Attumen gewiped und wie groß war der Jubel, als er endlich im Stalldreck lag. Da hat keiner rum-
gemosert "Meine Repkosten sind zu hoch". Das setzte sich von Boss zu Boss fort, wir wurden besser, schlugen uns bis zum
Prinzen und zu Nightbane durch und irgendwann (dauerte nun auch nicht ewig) kam der erlösende Schrei im TS "Clear"
War das ein Jubel und GZ-gespamme, da hat die ganze Gilde dran teilgenommen und niemand hat der Raidgruppe den 
Erfolg missgönnt.

Heute?, Gogogogo, Spaß braucht keiner mehr.

Bin froh, dass ich diese Woche eine neue Gilde gefunden habe, bei der der Spaß noch im Vordergrund steht.


----------



## Legelion (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe Ony seit dem Patch auch nur als Heiler, sprich Bäumchen, zu Gesicht bekommen. Und nein, der Add-Tank sollte nicht vor der Welle weglaufen müssen, weil man das durchaus gegenheilen kann.

Wenn ich allerdings den TE richtig gelesen hab, stand er die ganze Zeit allein am Add, während alle DDs nur Schaden auf Onyxia gemacht haben. Sorry, aber in meiner Auffassung eines Tanks (und ich hab selbst einen 80er DK-Tank) ist dieser lediglich dazu da, das Add an sich zu binden damit die Melees (zur Not mit Unterstützung eines Casters) ebenjenes platt machen. Habe ich da was verpasst? 
Definition Tank: Schaden nehmen & Agro halten
Definition DD: Schaden machen

Ich persönlich muss bei unseren Raids auch immer den Raidleiter machen, weil ich seltsamerweise selten das Glück habe, dass das andere machen wollen^^. Aber egal, sollte ich mal nen Boss nicht kennen, bitte ich jemanden aus der Gruppe, den zu erklären oder meine Erklärungen entsprechend zu ergänzen, falls ich was vergessen hab.

Was die Repkosten angeht, finde ich es auch traurig, wie oft da rumgejammert wird. Als mein Main zu den Ersten gehörte, die sich nach Wotlk-Erscheinen in den Nexus gewagt hatten, sind wir auch einige Male an dem Elementar-Boss gewipet, weil den schlicht noch keiner kannte uns es auch kaum irgendwelche Guides gab. Na und? Es hat keine Sau gestört. Wird heute mal in ner Hero-Ini gewipet, weil vlt irgendeiner meint, er müsse einen neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord aufstellen, wird gleich rumgeheult.

Leute, das ist ein Spiel und das Gold in dem Game ist rein Virtuel. Keiner von den Spielern muss Privatinsolvenz anmelden, nur weil man mal ingame ein paar Gold Repkosten farmt. Und wie einige Vorredner schon geschrieben haben: Paar Dailys machen und die Kohle ist fix wieder da. 

Toi Toi Toi, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich grad bei meinen ersten Naxx und Ulduar Trys immer das Glück hatte, Leute dabei zu haben, die nicht immer gleich jammern, wenn man mal in der Lernphase ist und sich auch nicht scheuen, einen Boss auch zwei mal zu erklären, wenn man sieht, das es nicht gleich klappt.

Fazit: Lasst Euch von solchen Leuten nicht runterziehen. Auch wenn es grad nicht so aussieht - es gibt immer noch verdammt viele Gamer, die schwer in Ordnung sind. Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich uns allen noch viel Fun mit WoW, denn dafür ist so ein Game doch schließlich da.


----------



## Testare (23. Oktober 2009)

Da ists sehr von Vorteil wenn man auf seinem Server einen ganz guten Ruf hat.
Sicher mögen mich einige nicht aber der grösste Teil der Spieler ist einem bekannt und ein kleiner Hinweis an den Raidleiter "Du Spieler xyz leaved gerne nachm ersten wipe" reicht meist schon und derjenige wird gekickt.

Und in einer der relevanten Raidgilden Fuß zu fassen kann man mit Bekanntheit und Einfluß auch den Leavern erschweren/unmöglich machen.

Andererseits, Amanthul Hordeseite ist ein Dorf und auf stärker populierten Servern wird sowas wohl sehr schwer werden...


----------



## Tomratz (23. Oktober 2009)

Legelion schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil habe Ony seit dem Patch auch nur als Heiler, sprich Bäumchen, zu Gesicht bekommen. Und nein, der Add-Tank sollte nicht vor der Welle weglaufen müssen, weil man das durchaus gegenheilen kann.
> 
> Wenn ich allerdings den TE richtig gelesen hab, stand er die ganze Zeit allein am Add, während alle DDs nur Schaden auf Onyxia gemacht haben. Sorry, aber in meiner Auffassung eines Tanks (und ich hab selbst einen 80er DK-Tank) ist dieser lediglich dazu da, das Add an sich zu binden damit die Melees (zur Not mit Unterstützung eines Casters) ebenjenes platt machen. Habe ich da was verpasst?
> Definition Tank: Schaden nehmen & Agro halten
> Definition DD: Schaden machen



Hab jetzt nur einen Teil zitiert, wollte keine Fullqoute-flames riskieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du schreibst mir aus dem Herzen @ Legelion


----------



## Captain Mosh (23. Oktober 2009)

Moshuna, Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nie Tank gespielt.
Nur mal so: Wenn Du als Tank nen Mob bearbeitest und während einer Nova weggehst, weil die ja Schaden verursacht, dauert es nicht lange und die ersten DD´s sterben, weil sie Aggro haben. Mal davon abgesehen verursacht alles andere was der Mob Dir antut übrigens auch Schaden, aber hast DU schonmal nen Tank vorm Mob weglaufen sehen? Gut, es gibt bestimmt Ausnahmen, allerdings bist Du ja eigentlich dafür da, den Schaden auf Dich zu lenken und hast somit immer liebe und nette Heiler hinter Dir stehen, die Dich am Leben halten. Da macht sone popelige Nova, wie die bei Ony den Kohl garantiert nicht fett. Da ist es viel schlimmer, wenn unnötigerweise Nahkampf-DD´s draufgehen.


----------



## vanishone (23. Oktober 2009)

Aus dem grund tue ich mir schon länger kiene randomraids mehr an. Irgendwie durchschauen die leute nicht, dass sie in einer random zeit und geduld mitbringen sollten. Dass sich zusätzlich noch bestimmte spieler aus gewissen gilden wie "Stealth Warriors, wow progress pdk nhc 2/5" um ihre repkosten jammern ist eigentlich eine Frechheit, aber was will man machen. Ich bin mitlerweile in einer high-end gilde (bitte flamed jetzt nicht, wenn ich den flaschen ausdruck gewählt habe...) mit 3 raidtagen und in dieser holen wir regelmäßig realm second´s und world 1000st kills, in pdok 25er stehen wir vor anub und ehrlich gesagt bin ich weniger am pc als zu den "randomzeiten", also als ich noch in noch randomraids besucht habe.


----------



## Fusselbirne (23. Oktober 2009)

Postet doch solche Threads ins Blizz Forum...wenn die so viele tägliche Whine Threads erleben würden,könnte sich ja im Spiel evt. mal was ändern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flennic (23. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Also ganz blödes szenario.
> 
> Ich als dk tank War das erste mal bei unserer neuen ony mit einer 10 man raidgruppe. Ich war addtank.
> 
> So nun hat mir niemand gesagt Das man bei der nova weg muss. Erste nova killt mich fast. 2. nova wird gebubblet, Bin ja nich ganz blöde. 3. nova erwischt mich, Ich lieg im dreck und der raid geht drauf.Die ersten meckern schon rum, wieso ich nicht von der nova weggeh.


Naja, spätestens nach der 1. Nova weiss man doch, dass man weggehen muss, warum bleibst du dann bei der 3. stehen?



Kersyl schrieb:


> Ich hab am anfang gefragt: Was genau muss ich tun? "Nur das add tanken und die in der mitte. Bei deep breath weg" Ok hab ich das gemacht, Heiler hatte dc Ich geh drauf und Bob sieht uns alle wieder...


Naja ich infomiere mich - falls möglich - über einen Boss, bevor ich ihn besuche. Und das dir nicht jeder erklären muss, dass man aus blinkenden Zonen am Boden rauslaufen sollte, kann ich auch verstehen. Allerdings gebe ich dir Recht, dass wenn dein Heiler einen disconnect hatte und du deshalb gestorben bist, und du dann angemacht wirst, dass das dann ungerecht ist. Aber eben warst du ja noch an der Nova gestorben?



Kersyl schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Das add hat 150k Life. Alle gehenn auf Ony...Das kann man doch mal fix Umkloppen oder nich? DIe alte dame war auch nach n paar sek. In der flugphase.
> Ohne verständnis für dieses argument hat hälfte des raids geleaved wegen"Den hohen repkosten"... das waren alles stoffis und leder träger...Ich hatte 70g rep das war mir vollkommen egal.
> Der rest hatte keinen bock mehr neue leute zu suchen, und leavten auch.


Ich muss sagen, dass Argument Repkosten ist wirklich billig, man bekommt das Gold ja nur so nachgeschmissen...



Kersyl schrieb:


> Die Frage:Sind die Leute Goldgeil, Bescheuert oder einfach nur Soooo Uber uber 1337 Das wir sie garnicht im raid vedient haben?
> Weil ich mein Fehler sind menschlich, Internet totkann keiner was für und außerdem hat mir keiner was beim 1. Mal von der nova erzählt.
> 
> Was ist seit WOTLK nur los mit den Leuten?


Die Leute stellen sich blöd an, wenn man ihnen nicht genau erklärt, was zu tun ist und wann sie welchen Knopf drücken müssen, dann heulen sie gleich. Dann gibt es da die anderen die einfach nur einen *einfachen* Boss wie Onyxia legen wollen und nicht irgentwem da erklären wollen was er zu tun hat. Aber du sagtest ja, du hast im voraus gesagt, dass du - zumindest bei Onyxia - das erste mal tankst.



Kersyl schrieb:


> P.S: Dass ist wahr und mir vor ein paar tagen passiert.


Passiert mir auch - nur bin ich dann eher einer der leaved, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich *nicht* nach dem 1. Wipe abhaue, müssen dann schon 5 oder mehr sein.


----------



## Thalgrim (23. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Die Frage:Sind die Leute Goldgeil, Bescheuert oder einfach nur Soooo Uber uber 1337 Das wir sie garnicht im raid vedient haben?



das sind genau DIE jammerlappen, die jedes forum vollheulen wie einfach doch alles geworden ist und wie leicht man an "epiXxX" rankommt!
... aber wehe, man is mal nich in unter 5 minuten durch ne ini durch.

was ähnliches hatte ich vor kurzem in ak10:
koralon ohne probleme, bei emalon unglücklich abgekratzt (boss war unter 30% aber dummerweise is dann doch ein add mit 8000 übrigen hp in die luft geflogen - shit happens) und schon haben 2 die gruppe verlassen oO
die begründung war allerdings das härteste: "das hat so keinen sinn und die anderen 2 bosse droppen eh nix mehr für mich"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der spruch "idioten sterben nie aus!" gilt halt auch in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (23. Oktober 2009)

vanishone schrieb:


> Aus dem grund tue ich mir schon länger kiene randomraids mehr an. Irgendwie durchschauen die leute nicht, dass sie in einer random zeit und geduld mitbringen sollten. Dass sich zusätzlich noch bestimmte spieler aus gewissen gilden wie "Stealth Warriors, wow progress pdk nhc 2/5" um ihre repkosten jammern ist eigentlich eine Frechheit, aber was will man machen. Ich bin mitlerweile in einer high-end gilde (bitte flamed jetzt nicht, wenn ich den flaschen ausdruck gewählt habe...) mit 3 raidtagen und in dieser holen wir regelmäßig realm second´s und world 1000st kills, in pdok 25er stehen wir vor anub und ehrlich gesagt bin ich weniger am pc als zu den "randomzeiten", also als ich noch in noch randomraids besucht habe.



Jopp - aber dann wirste auch bestätigen können dass man durch Hardmodes/Heromodes deutlich öfters wiped und höhere Repkosten hat. 
Und genau das bringt mich dann auf die Palme: Leute die das wipen gewohnt sind durch dies schwereren Versionen reissen das Maul auf und stressen/leaven wenns mal EINEN (!!!) Wipe random gab.
Aber die die am lautesten schreien und am öftesten leaven sind, schaut man sich die Erfolge an, eher die Lowplayer - können nix, haben nix wirklich sich erarbeitet aber wollen alles so nebenbei - also der klassische Gimp...


----------



## ach was solls. (23. Oktober 2009)

@ Legelion : made my day, dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE : lol und so .. was soll man da schon gro zu sagen. wenn du auf solche leute triffst sind es meistens welche deren Mütter oder Ehefrauen einem vorschreiben wann sie off zu gehen haben sollen. da kannst du nix dafür wenn das so ne dorftrottel sind


----------



## Freaking (23. Oktober 2009)

Traurig aber wahr!
Das ist wirklich so scheiße geworden...
Aber reg dich nicht über Dinge auf, die du nicht ändern kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Was ist seit WOTLK nur los mit den Leuten?



Keine Ahnung aber ein störend grosser teil der Spieler hat eine mehr als miese Einstellung.
Auf der einen Seite wird geheult dass alles zu leicht sei und man Epics hinterhergeworfen bekommt, auf der anderen Seite wird sofort die Flucht ergriffen wenn es nicht von Anfang an rund läuft.
Klappt dagegen mal alles ist es wieder ganz dumm weil ja alles zu leicht und keine Herausforderung ist.

Diese Einstellung wird lustigerweise sogar von Spielern übernommen die Ihre Nase nichtmal nach Ulduar gesteckt haben.

Anderes Beispiel: Raid bei Emalon. Ein Spieler merkt zögerlich an dass er das erste Mal hier ist. Sofort verlassen 50% der Leute den Raid.


Wow ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber die aktuelle Einstellung vieler Spieler ist absolut zum kotzen.


----------



## MrGimbel (23. Oktober 2009)

Manchmal trifft man einfach Idioten, kann man nichts machen. Hatte auch schon RandomRaids, wo die Leute nach dem ersten Wipe reihenweise abgesprungen sind. Hatten auch schon einen nicht zur Gilde gehörenden DDler (Stoffi) im Gildenraid dabei, der sich nach einen Wipe über Repkosten beschwert hatte.

Allerdings treff ich scheinbar überwiegend nette Leute. Ein Schurke, der mir nach 3h Leveln, das Gold für´s Reiten geschenkt hat (als es noch 20G kostete). Eine Gruppe, die auch nach 2 Wipes im Hügel der Klingenhauer, nicht die Lust verliert. Keine Ahnung, ich kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Arben (23. Oktober 2009)

@Tikume:

Das kann man so einfach nur Unterschreiben. In der Regel sind die, die nach einem Wipe leaven solche die nur heulen alles sei so einfach. Wurden von ein paar Freunden Naxx und PDC gezogen und meinen jetzt PDK zu roxxorn, haben Ulduar nie von innen gesehen und von ihrer Klasse so viel Ahnung wie von Quantenphysik.

Traurig aber wahr, die Geduldsfäden vieler Spieler gehen gen Null, das gab es früher nicht. Da ist man teils 2 1/2 Stunden durch DM geeiert...


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist normal, auch auf meinem Server.. kenne da 200 Beispiele.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (23. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber ein störend grosser teil der Spieler hat eine mehr als miese Einstellung.
> Auf der einen Seite wird geheult dass alles zu leicht sei und man Epics hinterhergeworfen bekommt, auf der anderen Seite wird sofort die Flucht ergriffen wenn es nicht von Anfang an rund läuft.
> Klappt dagegen mal alles ist es wieder ganz dumm weil ja alles zu leicht und keine Herausforderung ist.
> 
> ...



/Push und /Sign


----------



## StCuthbert (23. Oktober 2009)

F3inkost schrieb:


> da hättes wohl geholfen sich mal guides durchzulesen u sich über den boss informieren, dann wäre das ganze nicht passiert...aber des wäre dann die ausnahme der durchschnittlichen/ casual spieler....



Wäre für einen guten Link dankbar. Ehrlich.


----------



## Pfefi (23. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Die Frage:Sind die Leute Goldgeil, Bescheuert oder einfach nur Soooo Uber uber 1337 Das wir sie garnicht im raid vedient haben?
> nova erzählt.
> Weil ich mein Fehler sind menschlich, Internet totkann keiner was für und außerdem hat mir keiner was beim 1. Mal von der
> 
> Was ist seit WOTLK nur los mit den Leuten?


Hallo, nix für ungut aber dass man als Tank nicht weiß was zu tun ist, ist auch ein wenig plemm plemm oder?
Vor einem Raid liest man sich sowieso mal die Taktiken durch! Zumindest wenn man den Boss nicht kennt.
Was hast du denn überhaupt für ein Equip? Mit nem frisch 80er Equip ist es klar dass man nicht gleich Ony tanken kann nicht?

BTT: Reppkosten sind für alle Rüstungsklassen gleich: Stoff=Leder=Schwere Rüstung=Platte.

Meine direkte Meinung zu solchen Freds ist: Einfach mal nachdenken "Hmm.. was könnte ICH falsch gemacht haben" und nicht die Fehler bei den anderen zu suchen.

Liebe Grüße und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> einfach instanzen mit anspruch einführen.... dann ist man die mimimi- möchtegern- proraider, die seit wotlk in massen aus dem boden gesprossen sind, endlich wieder los. nur die foren glühen wieder.."blödes blizz...macht immer alles so schwer"...



Wenns dir so nicht gefällt darfst du gerne deinen Account einfrieren bin auch ein möchtegernproraider(netter Titel btw danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Haste wohl Pech gehabt. Aber naja ob wir nun weinen weils zu schwer ist oder ihr da es zu einfach ist! Es ist doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Tikume hat mal wieder was anständiges ohne Nachgeschmack(auch dummer Kommentar genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gesagt ein + an ihn!


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Es ist leider gang un gebe geworden das jeder sein eq will und weiß das mann es auch leicht bekommt!
Mit meiner alten gilde in BC Kämpften wir 2-3std an einen boss mal locker 10-20 wipe bis wir in down hatten 

Da war es noch schön da mann eine Gilde brauchte die auffeinander eingespielt war aber heut naja bei denn ansprüchen fährt mann mit random grp genau so gut wenn nicht sogar besser was die gilde nach hinten gestellt hat!


----------



## Quovenja (23. Oktober 2009)

Kennt wohl jeder. auch die Kiddies die sich beschweren, (die die Ersten nach nem Wipe sind, die die grp verlassen), wieso alle immer nachn ersten wipe leaven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off

was auch mal gern passiert: Grp für PDK 25 wird aufgemacht, Heiler, Tank und DD´s sind schon größtenteils nach den ersten 60 Sekunden gefunden. 5 Minuten später. [Überimberroxxor] sagt: "mir dauerts zu lang, ich geh, cu" 
[Überimberroxxor] hat den Schlachtzug verlassen.
[Nochsoeinüberroxxor] hat den Schlachtzug verlassen.
[Gimpkiddie] hat den Schlachtzug verlassen.
etc.

Den meisten gehts nur mehr um den Erfolg und zwar so schnell wie Möglich. WoW is auch noch mit WotLK ein Spiel an den man Spaß haben sollte aber wenn man das Durchhaltevermögen eines PKWs während des Zusammenstoßes mit einem LKW hat, sollte man raus gehn und Ball spielen.


----------



## XRayFanatic (23. Oktober 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> tja die WoW Gemeinschaft ein leider zu großer haufen aus heulenden Kindern und sinnlos rumflamenden Idioten... sry wenn ichs so hart sage is aber nun mal so
> ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen was wow spieler sind, ich lass es ma lieber^^



/sign

Man braucht sich ja nur den allgemeinen Chat allabendlich durchzulesen. Da fragt man sich wie manche morgens den Ausgang aus dem Bett finden ohne sich zu verlaufen bei soviel Dummheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mechalikus (23. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Ich weiss warum ich mein Abo gecanceled habe.Dps fahren (ich fahre  Honda...nur so am Rande
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So kleine gechichte nach demm auflösen der ulduar grp nach dem 2 wipe beim 4 boss hagelte es von 5 spielern so übele beleidigungen das sie dadrauf gebannt wurden und bedenkzeit im RL hatten nach dem der eine wieder on kamm schickte er mir ein brief mit wieder haufen weise beleidigungen und wieder bann!
Dadrauf hin wsp mich seine beiden kumpels mit beleidigungen an = Bann usw usw usw

Dadrauf hin der Gm" da muss doch mehr vorgefallen sein" Ich: "nein nix" Er: vllt im TS" Ich:"das waren die einzigsten leute die es nicht für nötig hielten ins TS zu kommen"


----------



## Macaveli (23. Oktober 2009)

war mal in ner rdm grp für pdc und hab mich mit dem heiler im /p unterhalten, zu der zeit hab ich gold fürs epische fliegen gefarmt und mir fehlten noch 2k gold.
ich sag zum heiler: oh man noch 2 k gold fürs fliegen das kann dauern. meldet sich aufeinmal der hexer und sagt soviel macht er wenns schlecht läuft an einem tag und heutzutage ist es sooo einfach an unmengen von gold zu kommen und er hat 50k in der tasche und nur die noobs bekommen es nicht gebacken an soviel gold zu kommen usw usf...
wir fangen an und wipen am ersten boss nach dem reitevent weil der heiler nen disc hatte, kommentar vom hexer: repkosten könnt ihr alleine farmen, und verlässt die grp... 

es gibt soviele leute hier die rumschreien wie leicht es ist an gold zu kommen aber geiern dann ab wenn sie mal wipen.
es nervt mich einfach das es soviele leute im spiel gibt die denken dass das gold echte euros sind und blizzard ihnen die repkosten direkt vom konto abbucht.
und dieses ewige gruppe leaven wegen jeder kleinigkeit kommt auch immer mehr in mode, zufällig sind das aber immer die leute die ingame bei den wörtern MC und BWL an cheeseburger und betriebswirtschaftslehre denken...
ein hoch auf die pseudo pros!!


----------



## Darkholy-Perenolde (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin halt einer von den Spielern , wenn ich nen char auf 80 hab , 
wird erstmal für einiges eingekauft, meist so 4-6k  Gold,  
Gold is so ne sache die kommt und geht , wayne .
Deswegen erwarte ich allerdings das man für  raidinstanzen  ebenfalls kein grünes equip hat,und die blauen teile verzaubert und gesockelt sind (meistens 10er halt).

Was ich aber immer wieder bemerke und wirklich wohl JEDEN hier aufstösst is 

a. Lernresistenz .
b. Faulheit der Spieler,  ich habs auf 80 geschaft, equipt mich !.


Beispiel 1
Mein Bärentank , frisch 80 (4 stunden)  , 50% epic equip   pdc .
Gruppe als Tank war sofort gefunden ,bzw sie fanden mich halt.
1tes gemecker, hey du hast ja noch kein t set an . (naja, 32k leben , 40% ausweichen)  ,,
von nen dk mit blauer waffe aber 2  erobererteile für marken ..

2 Wipes bei der ersten 3er bossgruppe ...
Was tankst du so beschissen   
dk + schurke verreckten sehr schnell,,    
ich , wisst ihr was wirbelwind mit euch macht , und gift?,das is die arbeit vom tank da rauszuziehn.
3ter wipe , ich schau mir die dps an , naja, als bärentank knapp an platz 1 vorbeigeschrammt.
und bemerke zu den Magier , es wäre gut wenn du countern würdest , wenn der a heilshami a heilspell losslässt.
O ton :  Ey alder , die fressen genügend an meinen Feuerbällen , was solln das sein , counterspell/gegenzauber , das is was für muschis   .(naja, bei 1,4k dps ...)
Ok, ich hab mich dann bei den  Heiler entschuldigt und bin gegangen .

Beispiel 2. 
Eleshamane einer gilde mit zweifelhaften ruf , is leader für ak 10.
Suchen 2ten Tank für ak 10 .
Meld , wieviel rüstung haste xxxx  wieviel leben  xxx  ok , reingekommen in die gruppe
aufeinmal ,  hey zieh mal dein tankequip an , ich ,  es is mein tankequip   .
Lol, wo is dein Schild ?..    ich bin druide , die tragen keine schilder ,,
sorry wir brauchen nur a tank ....kick... 
Derselbe shami suchte 3 tage lang nach ner raidgilde die ulduar + pdok clear hatte ..
erfahrener dd mit 6k dps sucht raidgilde.

Beispiel 3. bin mit ner gruppe   daly heros über 4 tage lang gegangen, da hatte ich als tank 40% des dmg gemacht, , die inis dauerten 45-60 minuten , egal , sie sagten gleich vom anfang an, 
sie kennen das zeug nicht,is für sie das erste mal, na und ,ehrlich zugeben ,dann passt doch alles

Also , es is immer ne sache, ein guter Tank und ein fitter Heiler können viel ausbügel
aber nicht immer alles,vorallem können sie nur sachen im Spiel ausbügeln, dummheit von anderen,
das kann man nicht in wow ausbügeln .)
Lieber ganz klar sagen , ich kenn das nicht und fertig , auch wenn das bedeutet das irgendwelche Trottel einen nicht mitnehm.
Die Leute denen man positiv in erinnerung bleibt, 
die reichen normal locker aus um ein nettes spiel zu zocken.
Auf die roxxor, naja,die werden scho ausgefiltert .


----------



## AoC.Virtus (23. Oktober 2009)

_Da mein Acc noch paar Tage online ist, dachte ich mir an einem Abend, doch mal wieder WoW zu spielen.
Ich brauchte mal ne kleine AionPause^^ und im Fernsehr kam nix._

Letztes Wochenende auf Thrall:

Kaum mit meinem HealPala eingelogt, kam auch ein wisper "Eh Alta Lust auf Ony25, wenn du heilen kannst?"
Hmmm, kurz überlegt und gedacht, ach mal schauen was die alte Dame auf lvl80 kann. Der Trash ging gut und laut
Recount kam auch gut was rüber.

Der Raidleider fragte im chat "kenn den Boss jeder"? Chat war ruhig und anscheinend kannten den wirklich alle.

- Tank rennt los
- kaum im hinteren Teil angekommen,......swupps
- Ony dreht sich rum und schaut wo der DMG her kommt, hmm ich nenn sowas Agro^^
- halber Raid down
- die ersten mowlen schon rum,... eh Tank kannst du keine Agro halten ?
- zweiter Versuch,.... Tank rennt los, ich hinter her.....mit den Gedanken, das der tank jetzt mal nicht stirbt
- bummms, ähmm wo kommen die adds her ?
- ich tod.... tank tod...wipe

ca 10 Leute verlassen die gruppe

Wenn das WoW heute so ist, nein Danke !
So ärgere ich mich noch nicht einmal in Abyss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (23. Oktober 2009)

kenn ich auch... letztens XT HM. 1 wipe alle ok.... 2 Wipe einer sagt boah meine reppkosten liegen jetz bei 20g das is mir zu viel und leavt.... Schlimm...


----------



## Dr Death (23. Oktober 2009)

Finde bist selber Schuld. Gibt so viele Angebote im Internet , wo man schauen kann wie Taktiken sind oder Bosskämpfe laufen. Sich sowas anzuschauen dauert circa 10 min und die kannste noch wohl , wenne auf einen port wartet oder sonst was, in Anspruch nehmen oder?


----------



## schmetti (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja ja sowas kommt vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (23. Oktober 2009)

ach herrje, immer dieses gewhine, die Leute sind so dumm, etc, nur Goldgeil, bla bla.

Wieso gehst du denn überhaupt noch raiden, ist doch immer das Gleiche mit den random Gruppen. Wenn einem die gebratenen Epics nicht gleich an die Körperteile fliegen dann leaven die Leute die Gruppe, dies ist seit Anfang WotLK bekannt.

Musst halt ne Stamm suchen oder PVP machen oder ein anderes MMORPRG suchen dessen Community noch nicht so verdorben ist.
Meine 80er ruhen bis zur nächsten Expansion und in der Zeit schnetzelt sich mein Rogue Twink durch die Bgs, dank Eps levelt der auch ganz gut hoch.

Muss ab, BG ist grat aufgegangen

So long


----------



## Orgoron (23. Oktober 2009)

Also für 70 g Repkosten muss man schon ein paar mal Wipen und die Drucknova sollte ein Tank locker aushalten ich bin da noch nie weg ^^


----------



## Sonnyblack01 (23. Oktober 2009)

Jo das Game ist eh schon durch,nur Heuler und Kiddys !! Und diese hohen Ansprüche die, die etwas besseren Gilden stellen.... :-D


----------



## Indygor (23. Oktober 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> aber naja, ärgern bringt nix, einfach ignore und fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




leider kann man nicht mehr als 25 leute ignoren, und vollspasstis gibt es mehr als 25 auf jedem server


----------



## Severos (23. Oktober 2009)

S.A. schrieb:


> So gings mir gestern auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und noch ein Vollhorst mehr, der es auf die Jugendlichen / Schüler abschiebt, dass seine Raids nicht laufen.
Ich denke ich brauch dir jetzt keine Moralpredigt zu schieben, darüber, dass es genügend Erwachsene Idioten gibt.
Auf in den Kampf... jo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (23. Oktober 2009)

Indygor schrieb:


> leider kann man nicht mehr als 25 leute ignoren, und vollspasstis gibt es mehr als 25 auf jedem server



Dann kann man doch schonmal den Ganzen Raid ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele auch nen Tank aber ganz im ernst grade als Tank sollte man nicht Rnd gehen such dir doch ne Gilde da haste es 1000x besser


----------



## sarika (23. Oktober 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> Hallo, nix für ungut aber dass man als Tank nicht weiß was zu tun ist, ist auch ein wenig plemm plemm oder?
> Vor einem Raid liest man sich sowieso mal die Taktiken durch! Zumindest wenn man den Boss nicht kennt.
> Was hast du denn überhaupt für ein Equip? Mit nem frisch 80er Equip ist es klar dass man nicht gleich Ony tanken kann nicht?
> 
> ...




und du bist mal wieder einer der ganz schlauen der sich nur die überschrift durchliest.......
repkosten sind nicht für alle gleich. ein stoffie der ne rote rüstung hat, zahlt weniger als ein plattenträger mit roter rüstung. geh mal und probiers aus, ...ach so du spielst warscheinlich nur nen stoffie der nie aufs m... kriegt und die ganzen schläge abbekommt. wenn deine rüstung vielleicht nen kratzer von einem wipe hat, ist die rüstung vom tank schon total zerbeult und er muß reppen gehen, weil sonst die attribute auch sinken. oder warum denkst du spielen so wenige tank????? bei uns im raid bekommen die tanks ihre fläschchen, verzauberungen und steinchen sogut wie umsonst.....warum? weil sie an einem abend ca das 4fache an repkosten einfahren wie wir dds und heiler. zudem sind unsere beiden maintanks berufstätig und haben familie, sprich sie sind fast nur zum raiden on.
und ja, man kann sich guids durchlesen und sich überlegen was falsch gelaufen ist, aber bei uns bleibt der tank am add, egal was passiert. das ist sonst nämlich auch noch im raid unterwegs und das muß nicht sein. da hat halt ein heiler gut zu tun. und ja die nahkämpfer sollten auf die eliteadds gehen und die nova unterbrechen.
der te hat nicht angeprangert das er gestorben ist, sondern das verhalten der raidmitglieder. nach einem wipe verläßt man einfach keine gruppe......meine meinung. die spieler heutzutage sind einfach nicht mehr wiperssistent, das ist das was stört.
kann da tikume voll und ganz zustimmen

und was ich dem te empfehle...such dir ne gute gilde und geh mit denen, denn leider passieren solche situationen mit randomgruppen sehr häufig. aber des gieng schon zu bc zeiten so los....


----------



## Seridan (23. Oktober 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> Hallo, nix für ungut aber dass man als Tank nicht weiß was zu tun ist, ist auch ein wenig plemm plemm oder?
> Vor einem Raid liest man sich sowieso mal die Taktiken durch! Zumindest wenn man den Boss nicht kennt.
> Meine direkte Meinung zu solchen Freds ist: Einfach mal nachdenken "Hmm.. was könnte ICH falsch gemacht haben" und nicht die Fehler bei den anderen zu suchen.



Hi Pfefi,

Spiele selber einen Tank und ich muss sagen ich habe mir noch nie eine Guide durchgelesen!
Das mag heute vllt. Standard, sein das man sich einen Guide durchlesen sollte, doch wofür? Denkst du früher in Classic Zeiten hätten sich soviele Leute wie heute einen Guide durchgelesen? Nein, die meisten wusten ja noch nichtmal wo man soetwas findet...(zähle mich auch dazu).
Das verwunderliche ist ja, das es damals auch gekalppt hat und ich wage zu behaupten es lief sogar besser!
Das Problem mit den Leuten die nach (höchstens) zwei Wipes den Raid verlassen kennst du ja sicher selber auch (wenn du in rnd raids gehst), du kannst mir da nicht sagen das du jene Leute nicht gerne auf den Mond schießen würdest...oder sonst was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn man in Rnd Raids geht, sollte man sich auf ein paar Wipes einstellen, wenn nicht sollte man bei den fünfer Inies bleiben.
Zu deinem letzten Punkt, natürlich sollte man sich fragen was man selber falsch gemacht hat, aber man sollte auch auf ein bisschen Nachsicht von den anderen hoffen.


----------



## Mithralurh (23. Oktober 2009)

Senyra schrieb:


> Naja, spätestens nach der 1. Nova weiss man doch, dass man weggehen muss, warum bleibst du dann bei der 3. stehen?



Weil er der Tank war, der dieses Add an sich binden sollte. Es war somit sein Job, an dem Add zu bleiben. 

Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass andernfalls folgendes passiert:

1. Das Add kommt ihm hinterher und castet die Nova trotzdem, oder

2. Das Add castet die Nova und läuft danach ins camp; der Tank läuft hinterher und muss das Add erst wieder     
    einsammeln. Was das für Heiler und Dds bedeutet, ist wohl klar...

Und für jeden Tank gilt nunmal: Heiler tot oder dc --> Tank tot.


----------



## Soiy09 (23. Oktober 2009)

Mithralurh schrieb:


> Weil er der Tank war, der dieses Add an sich binden sollte. Es war somit sein Job, an dem Add zu bleiben.
> 
> Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass andernfalls folgendes passiert:
> 
> ...




Das ADD castet keine Nova...


----------



## Dini (23. Oktober 2009)

Bleibt freundlich bitte.


----------



## seppix@seppix (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist auf meinem server natürlich nicht anders.
Allerdings erst nach dem zweiten Wipe am selben Boss.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Die Frage:Sind die Leute Goldgeil, Bescheuert oder einfach nur Soooo Uber uber 1337 Das wir sie garnicht im raid vedient haben?
> 
> Was ist seit WOTLK nur los mit den Leuten?



Du hasts selber schon beantwortet: Die ganzen Vollidioten, die von ihrer Gilde wahrscheinlich fix durchgezogen wurden, halten sich mit ihrem imba-epixx-roxxor-eq für pros. Ergo können sie natürlich NICHT schuld sein, sondern natürlich immer die anderen.

Gewöhn dich dran, die Ingame-Com. wird mit jedem neuen Addon noch abgespackter.


----------



## Nebola (23. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Die Frage:Sind die Leute Goldgeil, Bescheuert oder einfach nur Soooo Uber uber 1337 Das wir sie garnicht im raid vedient haben?



ne Mischung aus allem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabberchen (23. Oktober 2009)

tja.. so is das halt.. manche leute setzten einfach vorraus das man alles weiß und alles kann... das prob mit leaven wegen reppe ist tagesordnung.. dann sollen se halt mal ne daily mehr machen dann ham se das auch wieder raus..

Man sollte bedenken das WOW *NUR* ein Spiel ist


----------



## Scar-6-6-6 (23. Oktober 2009)

@TE

Das ist einer der Gründe warum meine Frau mit WoW aufgehört hat,
und ich derzeit nur noch online bin da die Gamecard noch nicht abgelaufen ist.

Denn auch wenn es für die meisten der heutigen Spieler sehr eigenartig klingt,
aber damals zu release bin ich noch regelmässig in den Todesmienen draufgegangen.

Die community hat sich halt im Lauf der Zeit doch sehr verändert, und es sind vorallem
mehr Leute geworden somit ist es wesentlich einfacher an 9 bzw. 24 Leute zu geraten
die beim ersten whipe die Haare aufstellen und spätestens beim zweiten den Raid
leaven.

Mach dir nichts draus, es gibt auch Gruppen die dennoch Spass am sterben haben
auch wenn es gefühlte Ewigkeiten dauert bis der Boss liegt, hauptsache er liegt.


----------



## Mugrim (23. Oktober 2009)

> einfach instanzen mit anspruch einführen.... dann ist man die mimimi- möchtegern- proraider, die seit wotlk in massen aus dem boden gesprossen sind, endlich wieder los. *nur die foren glühen wieder.."blödes blizz...macht immer alles so schwer"...*



Genau DAS wird nicht passieren, weil sich der durchschnittliche "Pro-*WOW*-Gamer*" (Scheiss Wortneuschöpfungen, lernt Deutsch oder sprecht komplett Englisch) generell IMMER über die Leichtigkeit einer Instanz beschwert, obwohl diese entweder: 

A - Noch nicht draußen ist 
B - Erst in der Testphase ist
C - Der selbsternannte "Pro-Gamer" selber noch nie drinnen war und sich an den temporalen Erfolg einer Gilde, die dies als professionellen E-Sport betreibt, misst
D - Einfach der Masse folgt
E - Seine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe mit schnödem virtuell sprichwörtlichen "Penisvergleich" kompensieren will und vorgibt, eben jehne "ach-so-leichte" Instanz ja schon mit der rechten Hand auf dem Rücken und alleine bestritten zu haben (Was natürlich jeder dahergekommene gleichwertig unterbemittelter WoW-Spieler mit einer anderen fiktiven Geschichte über seine eigene Penisgröße kommentieren muss)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dem Beitragersteller hiermit klar machen, warum ein kleiner Teil der WoW-Gemeinschaft (Der leider lautstärkere) sich offen mit seinen Mitmenschen übers Internet über unwichtige Kleinigkeiten streitet, die er selber als Todesurteil ansieht (Bitte beachte hierbei besonders Punkt E mit dem Penisvergleich und den Minderwertigkeistkomplexen!) und damit den Spaß für alle normalen Menschen in der Welt der Kriegskunst für immer zu nichte macht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Mugrim

*Ich sage gerade "Pro-*WoW*-Spieler", da mir leider nur in World of Warcraft eine solch quantitativ große Masse von unterbemittelten, rücksichtslosen, dem Realitätsverlust nahe stehenden Spielern begegnet ist, die eben das oben beschriebene praktizieren.

PS: Mir gefällt der jetztige Umfang von WoW und ich habe nichts an der Qualität von World of Warcraft zu bemängeln außer die (entschuldigt den englischen Begriff) Community. Mein utopischer Wunsch ist es, dass mehr Menschen mit Anstand Computerspiele spielen würden, aber dies wird sehr wahrscheinlich nie passieren, da die Intelligenz längst ausgestorben ist. (Nur damit niemand denkt, dass ich World of Warcraft verabscheuen würde)

Nachtrag: Ich möchte den Beitrag von dem Nutzer über mir aber auch bestätigen, es gibt durchaus nette normale Menschen in World of Warcraft, diese zeichnen sich allerdings durch eine äußerst prägnante Stummheit aus (Damit möchte ich niemanden beleidigen sonder vielmehr loben). Wer suchet der findet!


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. Oktober 2009)

Kenn ich zu gut.

Mir passiert das leider jedesmal in Onyxia...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jedesmal regen mich solche Leute auf


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Spielt halt Aion


----------



## Ushapti (23. Oktober 2009)

Hm... solche Gimps wird es immer geben, is wie mit Healern die meinen ein Tank muss drölfzigtausend HP haben oder es gibt gestörte mindest anforderungen die man mittlerweile stellt.. naxx 25 mit minimum t7 wenn nciht gar t8? Als die Ersten naxx Gruppen losgingen waren viele noch größtenteils Blau equipt *rolleyes*

Schönes beispiel, heute ist auf unserem Realm PDC hero und was wird gefordert, dd's mit minimum 4kdps... o.Ô
Das is ne kack ini!

Aber gut, ich schweife ab, es werden immer mehr die ein komplett falsches verständniss vom Spiel haben aber durch glück oder dreistigkeit eben etwas gear zusammensammeln konnten und da sind 2g repkosten schon böse... es stimmt ja auch, für die Equip leecher die überall rumlaufen und nahezu nichts machen, für die sind 2g eben viel, haben die items ja zugeschanzt bekommen und mussten nciht viel arbeiten. Schönes beispiel für beide sachen. war vorhin in einem Turm hero run, ich hatte als Rogue am ende auch 25g repkosten (als einziger der die ini kennt is das net so pralle xD), war aber die ganze Zeit viel erstaunter darüber einen T7,5 Schurken dabei gehabt zu haben der Combat geskillt und mit 2 Horrorhumpen rumlief...^^°
Skill? wtf!

Die leute werden immer geiziger, arroganter und vor allem, überheblicher... und als Tank wirst du damit leben müssen.
Ich LIEBE Dudu tanks, sind imho extrem unterschätzt aber dennoch leaven leute wenn sie sehen dasn dudu tankt.
Okay, wenn du Tankst solltest du schon bissl wissen womit du zu rechnen hast, wenn du zum Tank verdonnert wirst, kann dir das niemand krum nehmen.

Abschließen kann ich eigentlich nur sagen. leute die wegen nem wipe leaven und sie ein paar repkosten haben, wären ohnehin fürn arsch gewesen da dies nichts anderes als ein billiger vorwand ist. Und nur weil jemand gear hat, brauch er noch lange keinen skill haben...


----------



## Medokar (23. Oktober 2009)

nächstes mal gehst mit Staubbringer rein und sagst is die neue Form von Ashbringer die nen Anzeigenbug hat und 900k dmg pro hit macht
Ich hatte leute die mir das geglaubt haben.....

BTT: Die beste Lösung such dir ne gute nette Gilde geh mit denen raiden und geh nie wieder in randoms mit

naja MFG Medokar
Beim Licht. Für die Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (23. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nene das ist noch nicht genug!
> 
> Man sollte unbedingt schon bei Madiamarkt und Saturn Leute beschäftigen, die diverse umfangreiche Tests bei den Käufern durchführen, damit der elitäre Raider nicht ständig von diesem Casual-Geschmeiss belästigt wird.
> Oder wenigstens ne Igno-Liste einführen die automatische jeden 80er dessen Itemlevel unter 213 ist auf Ignore setzt,
> ...



Genau so und nicht anders!!!

Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können.

12/12  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (23. Oktober 2009)

man darf es sich in der heutigen wow gemeinschaft einfach nicht erlauben sich irgendwo nicht auszukennen, sonst is man gleich der buh man der nation, hab schon öfter solche sachen erlebt wie "boa wie du kennst die ini nicht? kb des zu erklären kacknap und tschüß"


----------



## Bader1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja das stimmt, man will nen Raid machen, man wipet 2 mal(Der Boss lag fast) und dann leaven wieder alle!!?!?
Ich könnt da jedes mal ausrasten, ich mein, ich nehm mir die Zeit und will dann auch verdammtnoch mal VERSuCHEN ihn zu killen und da is es mir scheiss egal obs 5, 10, 20 Versuche braucht, hauptsache er liegt i.wann aber wie soll sich die Gruppe bitte einspielen wenn immer wieder wleche leaven?


----------



## BlenD (24. Oktober 2009)

Sorry aba manche hier erzählen echt oage scheiße!

Mimimi Classic WoW , reppen kein Gold, WAS REDET IHR?

MC konnte man ende Classic mit rnd btw mit 20-25mann  machen Locker..udn reppekosten öhm....
Mann konnte sich früher sowas von dumm und deppat verdienen beim farmen...epic mount teuer? nne...überhauptned, gingste classic einfdach ne woche farmen und hattest 2 epic mounts.
WoW hat sich entwickelt...die spieler auch!
Also iwie ganz normal das man nach dem 1-3 wipe leavt , wieso auch ned? Mann is es ja gewöhnt alles firsttry zu machen, also wieso sollte sich das ändern?
versteh i ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Gorb001 (24. Oktober 2009)

Tja, so ist es nun mal seit Wotlk.

Es gibt nur noch 2 Klassen welche Fehler machen: Tanks und Heiler.

Alle anderen sind nämlich total fehlerfrei, denn sie müssen ja nur dmg auf den Boss machen.
Auch wenn es manchmal verlangt wird, dass auch diese ImbaRoxxor DD´s sich mal bewegen, ist es dennoch
immer eine der oben genannten Klassen welche die Schuld am Wipe trägt.

Gewöhn dich dran, auch wenn´s schwer fällt.


----------



## Mjuu (24. Oktober 2009)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Tja, so ist es nun mal seit Wotlk.
> 
> Es gibt nur noch 2 Klassen welche Fehler machen: Tanks und Heiler.
> 
> ...



Noch nie soviel Fail in einem Satz gesehn.


----------



## Gorb001 (24. Oktober 2009)

meinst du,

ich hab´s oft genug erlebt.


----------



## tamirok (24. Oktober 2009)

n keks zum whine?


----------



## Gorb001 (24. Oktober 2009)

aber bitte mit schokolade.


----------



## tyrox09 (24. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Erste nova killt mich fast. 2. nova wird gebubblet, Bin ja nich ganz blöde. 3. nova erwischt mich, Ich lieg im dreck und der raid geht drauf.Die ersten meckern schon rum, wieso ich nicht von der nova weggeh.



sry aber wer 3x die nova frisst...
da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein.
aaaaaaber:
ich hätte deswegen zb nicht geleavt.


----------



## Logeras (24. Oktober 2009)

Moshuna schrieb:


> du bist aber auch nich der hellste oder?
> wenn ein mob eine nova castet, die warscheinlich schaden verursacht (zu 99,99%!) dann läuft man doch weg.
> und wenn du nach der zweiten nova immernoch nich gecheckt hast, das die nova dmg verursacht, gehörst du gekickt.
> 
> ...



rofl du bist selber nicht der hellste. ich geh regelmässig ony und im keinem raid rennt der tank weg vom mob wegen der nova. die kann man locker wegheilen, egal wer da als tank dran steht. wenn hier einer ein nap ist dann bist du selber es.






Soiy09 schrieb:


> Das ADD castet keine Nova...




der elite add der kommt castet eine nova oder sowas ähnliches


----------



## Anaamuu (24. Oktober 2009)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Tja, so ist es nun mal seit Wotlk.
> 
> Es gibt nur noch 2 Klassen welche Fehler machen: Tanks und Heiler.
> 
> ...



So sieht es leider aus.
Gewöhn dich lieber dran, werter TE oder fangs twinken an. Kein Streß, keine Scheiße ( ausser man baut welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und man hat seine Ruhe. 

Habs schon paarmal bei Ony 10 gesehen, das Leute kommentarlos nachm 2ten Wipe die Gruppe verlassen, sowas find ich asozial denen gegenüber, die den Boss " ernsthaft " legen wollen. 
Ich erwisch mich dann immer dabei, nicht den Ignoreknopf zu drücken obwohl ichs gern möchte. 
Weils IMMER einen in der Gruppe hat, ders " Laufen " verkackt und entweder stehen bleibt oder das falsche Target angreift oder oder oder. 
Beim Wipe sind immer nur 2 schuld : Tank, der zu blöd is Aggro zu halten ( hallo Vorurteil ) und der Heiler weil er zu blöd is zu heilen ( hallo zweites Vorurteil ) . Das der DD aber zu 90 % den Mist zu verantworten hat - NIEEEEmals. 
Da könnt ich glatt die Wand hoch wenn ich sowas höre / lese. 

Mir persönlich ists scheiss egal, ob ich 1x oder 10x wipe .


----------



## Æzørt (24. Oktober 2009)

ich hasse so leute die nach dem ersten wipe die gruppe verlassen. oder die nach 10 min raid sagen "macht mal hinne ich muss in 5 min weg" sollen se doch gar nich erst rein gehen. 
ich verlasse eine gruppe erst wenn wir mehrere wipes hatten und ich sehe das es keinen sinn hat (3 wipes boss wegen boss enrage oder so)


----------



## Æzørt (24. Oktober 2009)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Beim Wipe sind immer nur 2 schuld : Tank, der zu blöd is Aggro zu halten ( hallo Vorurteil ) und der Heiler weil er zu blöd is zu heilen ( hallo zweites Vorurteil ) . Das der DD aber zu 90 % den Mist zu verantworten hat - NIEEEEmals.
> Da könnt ich glatt die Wand hoch wenn ich sowas höre / lese.



warum nicht mal wieder das gute alte "der hunter ist schuld"? das hat mir imemr gefalll ich spiel nämlich kein hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

mir gestern wieder passiert random ony 25er lief alles sehr gut am ende gabs dann doch 2 wipes 
8leute hatten "aufeinmal" was vor und mussten gehen... zwei andere hatten keine lust mehr und der raid hat sich aufgelöst
dabeiw aren es genau die, die durch onys fallemartem gestorben sind -.-


----------



## Nimbe (24. Oktober 2009)

No_ones schrieb:


> mir gestern wieder passiert random ony 25er lief alles sehr gut am ende gabs dann doch 2 wipes
> 8leute hatten "aufeinmal" was vor und mussten gehen... zwei andere hatten keine lust mehr und der raid hat sich aufgelöst
> dabeiw aren es genau die, die durch onys fallemartem gestorben sind -.-



fallemartem^^ xDD


ne aber stimmt wirklich die die die scheiße bauen sind meist schuld, ony is ein toller noobfilter der füllt meien igno ganz schön auf wenn ich naxx25er leute sehn die zu dumm sidn aus dem atem zu gehn, tja dann hätten sie lieber in arena auf ner 300er wertung rumgammeln sollen, ich meine das bisschen movement, as man in wotlk bei normalmodes noch braucht is wirklich arg wenig außer bei heigen (den kann ich muss ich erlich zugeben immer noch net gescheit tanken weil ich mir nnie merken kann wo die jetz rauskommt die seuche) aber als dd verrecken bei movementbossen is echt NOGO

im dem sinne join a guild and und lasst randomnoobs wipen! xD


----------



## TRC (24. Oktober 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> ne aber stimmt wirklich die die die scheiße bauen sind meist schuld


Hehe, Zitat des Tages... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (24. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> sry aber wer 3x die nova frisst...
> da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein.
> aaaaaaber:
> ich hätte deswegen zb nicht geleavt.



Einmal hab ich wie gesagt nichts gewusst. beim 2. mal hab ichs weggebubblet
das 3. mal konnt ich nirgendwo hin weil die dd´s sich so genial verteilt hatten, dass einer von ihnen gestorben wär.

Desweiteren 
Das hier soll kein Mimimi Thread sein, sondern mal zeigen, wie eingebildet die Leute sind und wieso sie wegen so kleinigkeiten leaven.

Desweiteren: Wieso sagen alle das "Kiddys" wie sie im Volksmund genannt werden, So dumm sind? Ich kenn da einige "jüngere" Spieler die besser sind als vieler der "Uber4wes0m3R0xx0rofd00md4rkn3ss" Zocker. Was nicht heißen soll das alle ü18 spieler arschlöcher sind.

In jeder altersgruppe sind assoziale geistig schlichte idioten welche denken sie sind toll, weil sie durch pdk und ony geschliffen wurden oder weil sie einfach viel cooler sind als andere.
P.s: Ich hab nie im atem gestanden. Wollte ich nur mal klar stellen^^

EDIT: Da gibts ein cooles beispiel,
Ich war zu Anfang von wotlk patch...3.0.x (bin mir nicht mehr sicher, war aber pre uldu) mit meinem Druiden Malygos mit gilde und n paar rnds gegangen.

Sind bestimmt 2 stunden lang gewipet bis es schliesslich fast fehlerfrei lief.
Zwar musst ich mein b-rezz einsetzen, da ein schlauer dk einmal selber eine bubble spawnte(XD), aber als das fertig war lief der endkampf fast perfekt. letzte phase hatte nur ich, Ein krieger und ein weiterer Heiler überlebt. Rest kam wieder rein, Wir haben gelootet einige waren glücklich und das wars.

Mein gott, LEUTE! macht euch nicht wegen nem popeligen wipe oder 2 in die hose und verschwindet einfach.

Edit ende.


----------



## Raxon22 (24. Oktober 2009)

Das ist Normal is bei uns auch ned anders


----------



## Kargaro (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin froh dass eine "harte Schule" hatte (Classic WoW)

Dadurch bin ich ziemlich abgehärtet und leave auch nach etlichen Wipes nicht.. ich leave erst, wenn zuviele Leute weg sind und ich keine Lust habe, neue zu suchen.


----------



## Tierherscher (24. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Also ich bin selber Tank (mit ziemlich mittelmäßigen Gear)  und ich gehe bei der Nova eigentlich nie weg.  Das kriegt jeder Heiler, der etwas taugt, leicht weggeheilt.   (Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Add schon gar nicht dazu kommen sollte, die Nova zu casten, das kann man als Zeitrahmen für die DDs nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da muss ich dir Recht geben...auf Tirion ist es nicht so schlimm wie auf anderen Servern...manchmal kommt es vor das nen frisch 80er grün/blau mit will die hero ini erfolge mitzumachen, aber hab dem dann immer freundlich gesagt das die nicht so einfach sind (mein jetzt natürlich z.b. ocu)


----------



## Lefrondon (24. Oktober 2009)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Wäre für einen guten Link dankbar. Ehrlich.


http://rpguides.de/wow/
Hier werden sie geholfen =)

Zum Thema:
Ist echt mittlerweile gang und gäbe, ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass oftmals so gegen Mitternacht die meist gildenlosen Leute, die nur für eine Inni on kommen, sehr umgänglich sind... leider habe ich um diese Zeit selten die Möglichkeit zu zocken -.-


----------



## Anaamuu (24. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> warum nicht mal wieder das gute alte "der hunter ist schuld"? das hat mir imemr gefalll ich spiel nämlich kein hunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin ich halt schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ohne Witz.. hab zwar auch schon einiges " fabriziert " an Unsinn, aber mit meinem Friendlyraid wird darüber gelacht und weitergemacht. 

Und nein, ich wurde nirgends durchgezogen auf frisch 80, ich bin auch erstmal wipen gegangen.
Classic gabs ja auch keine 5000 Guides, wie  man Van Cleef hero legt.. 

1 Wipe oder 10 - ich werd niemals aus der Gruppe gehn. Hab wenigstens noch ein bissl Anstand und soziales Dings für meine Mitraider. Scheiss doch auf die Reppkosten.


----------



## J_0_T (24. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir war es auch so... bin bei geblieben... ggf wenn die chance für reppen bestand haben es einige gemacht un die anderen haben wieder geportet... aber deswegen komplett zu leaven is einfach nur schwach


----------



## Blinx (24. Oktober 2009)

ja das stimmt schon,
wisst ihr was ich für probleme hatte als ich en weile nich gezockt hatte, und trotz full t8 net PdK mit konnt, nur weil ichs noch nich clear hatte ?
wie soll mans denn clear griegen wenn jede grp das clearachiv sehn will ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Oktober 2009)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> Das ist leider normal geworden, nicht drüber aufregen, wird dir noch öfters passieren.



Interessant ist ja der zusammenhang bei wow spielern zwischen dem geheule es ist zu einfach, und die unfähigkeit sich bei problemen mal durchzubeisen.


----------



## Orgoron (24. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Einmal hab ich wie gesagt nichts gewusst. beim 2. mal hab ichs weggebubblet
> das 3. mal konnt ich nirgendwo hin weil die dd´s sich so genial verteilt hatten, dass einer von ihnen gestorben wär.
> 
> Desweiteren
> ...




Nochmal zu mitmeisseln ein Tank der nicht unangemesssenes Gear hat verskillt ist oder sonstwas muss bei der Drucknova nich weglaufen ich war da schon ein paar mal als Tank und als DD drin, ein Tank hält die Drucknova locker aus alles andere führt eh zu Caos.

Und unter den bedingungen wär ich auch beim 2. Wipe verschwunden ^^.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (24. Oktober 2009)

ich bin bei ony 25er mitgegangen, alles wunderbar boss lag beim 2. try
so ich danach gleich in dala in den 2 geschrieben lfg ony 10er
so wurde geinvt
sagt einer: du hast ja nur itemlvl 200 sachen und noch t7 oO (nebenbei es war t7,5 *hust*)
ich darauf: ja hab eben ony 25er gekillt mit 4,4k dps. (als Krieger ganz gut)
er: ja super mit raidbuffs.
ich: na dann sind es wohl im 10er paar buffs weniger aber 4 k sind auch noch locker drin.
er: ne reicht nicht
ich: ach komm lass es du armleuchter das is mir zu blöd
ich geleavt

(das mit dem 200er eq liegt daran das ich auf max arp bin, könnte mir paar 226er sachen holen, die haben aber dann kein arp)

was ist nur mit den leuten los?! 4k ist doch mal voll ausreichend oO


----------



## Topperharly (24. Oktober 2009)

ich hab gegenbeispiel, -grüße an todeswache btw.^^-

wir sind, ist scho länger her, vor ulduar, naxx10 gegangen. wir alle haben gesagt, heigan = kein bugusing. ok. wir warn zum ersten mal dort, grp. war eigentlich schon eingespielt aber waren eben noch nie dort. wir sind drei stunden lang gewipt hatte 170g repkosten insgesamt. aber was solls aus fun. und das lustige war, beim letzten versuch haben alle überlebt = archivment. wir haben sowas von gelacht xD


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

Gerade wieder Ony gewesen (ca 4tes mal) wieder als Bäumchen.

Und natüüüürlich msuste die Gruppe 5 mal wipen und hat sich nach eienr ca 3/4 Stunde aufgelöst.

DPS war genug, aber die Welpen igngen wieder auf mich los.


Also langsam kotzt mich das an habe nicht einmal Onyxia gelegt.


----------



## Rastas (24. Oktober 2009)

Makata schrieb:


> Aja, die Casual Spieler schon wieder angreifen...
> Guides durchlesen und 1:1 kopieren gleicht meiner Meinung nach schon cheaten und ist Easymode.



OMFG. Da hat jmd. aber ganz gewaltig ein anner Pfanne. Hast dir ALLE Bosstaktiken selbst ausgedacht und die ALLEN erklärt die mit dir raiden sind? GLAUBE NEIN! Also STFU. 

Ja gibt echt gimpige Spieler,die nicht bereit sind ein wenig Rep zu ertragen für die epischen Dinge die sie sich dann wiederrum anziehen wollen. Aber manchmal merkt man schon nach 1 oder 2 Trys das in der Gruppe "der Wurm" ist. Also mir geht das so... ich merk schon nach 1 oder 2 Wipes das die Gruppe den Boss gradso down kriegen wird und beim nächsten Boss dann wahrschl. failen... da ich aber eig. immer bleibe bis sich die Gruppe auflöst kann ich sogar behaupten das meine Meinung nur allzu oft bestätigt wurde.


----------



## Anaamuu (24. Oktober 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich hab gegenbeispiel, -grüße an todeswache btw.^^-
> 
> wir sind, ist scho länger her, vor ulduar, naxx10 gegangen. wir alle haben gesagt, heigan = kein bugusing. ok. wir warn zum ersten mal dort, grp. war eigentlich schon eingespielt aber waren eben noch nie dort. wir sind drei stunden lang gewipt hatte 170g repkosten insgesamt. aber was solls aus fun. und das lustige war, beim letzten versuch haben alle überlebt = archivment. wir haben sowas von gelacht xD


Gruß zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer sich den Streß mit den " 2 Wipes " Leavern sparen will : 
- Stamm suchen
- twinken

oder es ganz sein lassen. Sich drüber aufregen bringt nix, außer den Blutdruck nach oben.


----------



## Bankrott (24. Oktober 2009)

Viele Leute denken halt seid WOTLK das es die Epics für lau gibt.
Wipen ist für einige nur noch ein Zeichen von Schwäche im Raid und nicht eine leidige Notwendigkeit.
Wer im BT mit seinen Gruppen an Bossen wie Teron Blutschatten gewiped ist weiss das es auch für die gruppe wichtig ist.
Und heutzutage sind Reppkosten nicht drastisch.. es gibt genug gold durch Dailys.

So far
Bankrott


----------



## tamirok (24. Oktober 2009)

2ter durchgang :noch n keks zum whine?


----------



## vanelle (24. Oktober 2009)

Willkommen in der echten Welt, Neo

Dieser Thread bespuckt meine Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (24. Oktober 2009)

vanelle schrieb:


> Willkommen in der echten Welt, Neo
> 
> Dieser Thread bespuckt meine Zeit
> 
> ...



Dann les ihn nicht du Schlaumeier <.<


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

ZITAT(vanelle @ 24.10.2009, 19:53) 
Willkommen in der echten Welt, Neo

Dieser Thread bespuckt meine Zeit    


Dann les ihn nicht du Schlaumeier <.<


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (24. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ich bin froh dass eine "harte Schule" hatte (Classic WoW)
> 
> Dadurch bin ich ziemlich abgehärtet und leave auch nach etlichen Wipes nicht.. ich leave erst, wenn zuviele Leute weg sind und ich keine Lust habe, neue zu suchen.



Früher waren Inis ein 5 Gänge-Menu, heute ein Besuch beim McDrive. Umso schlimmer eigentlich wenn sich jetzt gleich aufgelöst wird.


----------



## Æzørt (24. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Früher waren Inis ein 5 Gänge-Menu, heute ein Besuch beim McDrive. Umso schlimmer eigentlich wenn sich jetzt gleich aufgelöst wird.




ich hoffe ich werde es nich mehr erleben wenn inis nen lieferdienst werden^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ihr macht euch alle einen Kopf um diese (Entschuldigung, wenn ich das mal so hart sage) "gequirlte Kinderkacke" ... es ist nun mal Fakt, das man zwangsläufig immer wieder mal mit Einzellern in einer Gruppe zusammenspielt. Stichwort MMORPG = Notwendiges Zusammenspielen  mit anderen Leuten.
 Risikomindernd ist es wenn man nur mit Leuten losgeht, die man mindestens schon ein oder zweimal in anderen Gruppen erlebt und für ok befunden hat. Aber eine Garantie gibt es nie - und es dürfte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein: 90% aller WoWler haben nun mal die Sozialkompetenz eines Weisbrots und sehen als einziges Spielziel das rumposen in Dalaran am Brunnen in Lila Zeug.  Mit denen muss man halt leben ...


----------



## Deanne (25. Oktober 2009)

Viel besser finde ich die Leute, die leaven, weil ihre Klasse doppelt vertreten ist. Vor allem im 25er ist sowas ja ein Unding, man könnte ja würfeln müssen.


----------



## J_0_T (25. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Viel besser finde ich die Leute, die leaven, weil ihre Klasse doppelt vertreten ist. Vor allem im 25er ist sowas ja ein Unding, man könnte ja würfeln müssen.




Es geht noch besser bei dem punkt... jemand kommt in die grp und sieht das er konkurenz hat und verlangt vom Raid oder Gruppenleiter den anderen rauszuwerfen mit der begründung er sein ein gimp und würde nur wipes provozieren... habe ich auch schon ma gesehen^^

Ende vom Lied... der Idiot war ne halbe minute drin und war auch wieder weg...


----------



## jay390 (25. Oktober 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Es geht noch besser bei dem punkt... jemand kommt in die grp und sieht das er konkurenz hat und verlangt vom Raid oder Gruppenleiter den anderen rauszuwerfen mit der begründung er sein ein gimp und würde nur wipes provozieren... habe ich auch schon ma gesehen^^
> 
> Ende vom Lied... der Idiot war ne halbe minute drin und war auch wieder weg...



Ja leider schon verdammt oft erlebt. Oder Gruppen die nen DD für ne Hero suchen, dann meldet man sich, und bekommt die Antwort: Ne keine "beliebige DD Klasse einfügen" mehr. Dann fragt man andere  und muss feststellen, dass gar keine "beliebige DD Klasse einfügen" in der Gruppe sind, nur ein Member der unbedingt das Item xy will, aber da ich das ja auch brauchen könnte nimmt man mich gar nicht mit, statt zu fragen ob ich das Item brauch.

Als Tank hab ich das Problem natürlich nie, da die meisten Gruppen froh sind überhaupt einen zu finden^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (25. Oktober 2009)

S.A. schrieb:


> So gings mir gestern auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




XD Jop, recht haste^^


----------



## J_0_T (25. Oktober 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ja leider schon verdammt oft erlebt. Oder Gruppen die nen DD für ne Hero suchen, dann meldet man sich, und bekommt die Antwort: Ne keine "beliebige DD Klasse einfügen" mehr. Dann fragt man andere  und muss feststellen, dass gar keine "beliebige DD Klasse einfügen" in der Gruppe sind, nur ein Member der unbedingt das Item xy will, aber da ich das ja auch brauchen könnte nimmt man mich gar nicht mit, statt zu fragen ob ich das Item brauch.
> 
> Als Tank hab ich das Problem natürlich nie, da die meisten Gruppen froh sind überhaupt einen zu finden^^



Schon bitter...

Wenn man dann auch noch sagt das man besagtes item ja net brauche... wird man natürlich direkt zugeflamed.

Schon bitter manschmal... schon sehr bitter


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja ihr habt recht es gibt so Leute die rumheulen. ABer ihr könnte nicht alle so über den Kam scheren. 

Ich geh noch mit rnds. weil immer hoffe das es doch noch normale Leute gibt. Aber gildenintern ist halt immer viel viel besser.


----------



## JP_1018 (25. Oktober 2009)

gegenfrage wieso gehst du in ne ini ohne zuvor taktik gelesen zu haben...?! leute wie du - die übrigens fast immer dk "spielen" - kotzen mich an... l2p und guides lesen. mach nicht immer andere für deine fehler verantwortlich! ich geh ja schließlich auch nicht mit tankgear als healer in ne ini...!


----------



## J_0_T (25. Oktober 2009)

spiele auch nen DK... macht mich das zu nem schlechten Spieler?
Lese keine Guids sondern lerne während des inis besuch... macht mich das auch zu nem schlechten spieler?

Sind halb immer leuts wie du wo sagen DK... aka noob l2p

Du bist bestimmt Hunter oder?


----------



## Kersyl (25. Oktober 2009)

JP_1018 schrieb:


> gegenfrage wieso gehst du in ne ini ohne zuvor taktik gelesen zu haben...?! leute wie du - die übrigens fast immer dk "spielen" - kotzen mich an... l2p und guides lesen. mach nicht immer andere für deine fehler verantwortlich! ich geh ja schließlich auch nicht mit tankgear als healer in ne ini...!


L2READ IDIOT
Mensch!
Ehrlich mal...Ich schreib n paar seiten vorher "ICH WURDE KURZ EINGEWECHSELT WEIL DER TANK NICHT KONNTE"
Und ein idiot wie du schreibt direkt so nen Kack

btw: falls du mit "DK spieler" Meinen twink meinst, ja ich steh dazu dass ich einen 80er dk als twink zocke...

amen.


			
				J_0_T schrieb:
			
		

> spiele auch nen DK... macht mich das zu nem schlechten Spieler?
> Lese keine Guids sondern lerne während des inis besuch... macht mich das auch zu nem schlechten spieler?
> 
> Sind halb immer leuts wie du wo sagen DK... aka noob l2p
> ...



Auch eine sache die einen anpisst. DK´s sind alle kleine dumme kiddys die nie irgendetwas geschafft haben und überhaupt sind alle anderen klassen total imba weil die Leute die das behaupten ja bestimmt PDK25 hardmode komplett nackt und in 2 minuten schaffen weil sie ja keine dks sind.

Noch ne sache: Was macht ihr bei cata? Macht euch nen dk und Beleidigt dann die neue heldenklasse als verfi...e sch.... noobs? Habt ihr nix sonst zu tun?


----------



## Flennic (25. Oktober 2009)

JP_1018 schrieb:


> gegenfrage wieso gehst du in ne ini ohne zuvor taktik gelesen zu haben...?! leute wie du - die übrigens fast immer dk "spielen" - kotzen mich an... l2p und guides lesen. mach nicht immer andere für deine fehler verantwortlich! ich geh ja schließlich auch nicht mit tankgear als healer in ne ini...!



Rechtschreibung trifft JP_1018 für 8547 kritisch (4135 über Tod).
JP_1018 stirbt.



S.A. schrieb:


> Es ist halt Ferienzeit -.- dwarf.gif Auf in den Kampf!



Was willst du uns denn damit sagen?
Hey! Bei mir scheint die Sonne.
Nachts ist es dunkel.
Wenn es regnet, wird die Erde nass.

Siehst du, ich weiss auch was!


----------



## OMGlooool (25. Oktober 2009)

Um nochmal zum Thema zurückzukommen:

Ich denke es gibt Leute die es einfach nicht nötig haben Ihre Freizeit mit wipes beim random-Ony-Raid zu verschwenden.
Deshalb leave Ich auch meistens nach 2 wipes.


----------



## Kersyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Senyra schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung trifft JP_1018 für 8547 kritisch (4135 über Tod).
> JP_1018 stirbt.


Rechtschreibung ist bestimmt DK oder? Nerf nerf nrerfn?!!!!!1111elfelf


			
				OMGlooool schrieb:
			
		

> Um nochmal zum Thema zurückzukommen:
> 
> Ich denke es gibt Leute die es einfach nicht nötig haben Ihre Freizeit mit wipes beim random-Ony-Raid zu verschwenden.
> Deshalb leave Ich auch meistens nach 2 wipes.


Genau um solche arroganten idioten geht es doch hier.
Wenn ihr "uber pr0g4mer" Keine random Ony raids wollt, sucht euch halt ne gilde und raidet Ony...Und geht den Leuten, Die an einem Tag mal keine Gilde hat die jede Woche Onyxia geht, Nicht auf den sack.

´nuff said


----------



## MrUmpi (25. Oktober 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Vis dahin habe ich gelesen dann wurds mir zu blöd!
> Wenn neben dir eine Granate Explodiert und du im krankenhaus liegst mit den splittern in haut und knochen sagst du doch auch nicht das dir niemand gesagt hat das man bei einer granate weglaufen soll oder?
> Und spätestens nach der 2 nova müsste man doch vllt drauf kommen das es iin anbetracht dessen das du davon schon fast tot warst, vllt aber auch nur wenn Neptun und Saturn in einem Winkel von 34,65° zur erde stehen und es gold regnet, das mann von der nova weglaufen sollte?



/sign


----------



## J_0_T (25. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> L2READ IDIOT
> Mensch!
> Ehrlich mal...Ich schreib n paar seiten vorher "ICH WURDE KURZ EINGEWECHSELT WEIL DER TANK NICHT KONNTE"
> Und ein idiot wie du schreibt direkt so nen Kack
> ...



Erst ma meinte ich meinen vorposter...

Ich muss dazu sagen ich spiele als main einen DK... Okay als DD aber egal. Nur die aussage von *JP_1018 *stört mich da ein wenig. Und ich lese wie erwähnt auch nie die Taktik Guids... warum sollte ich... ich will eigene erfahrungen machen und nichts kopieren.

Nur kotzen einen die an wo sagen "Du spielst warsch. DK also biste ein noob" gewaltig an.


----------



## Zyreas (25. Oktober 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> jo ich kenne das und HASSE es wenn leute wegen REppkosten rausgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dan wirst du auf einen klaren tank mangel stossen weil sie alle kein gear mehr haben


----------



## Auron08 (25. Oktober 2009)

DAS IST WoW!

Ist leider die traurige Wahrheit.

Random-Raids bau ich nur noch mit Freunden oder Leuten auf, mit denen ich selbst schon oft gespielt habe, ansonsten geh ich sowieso nur noch mit der Gilde raiden, ich kann mir das Rumgeheule mancher Spieler wegen ihren 100G Reppkosten nicht mehr anhören...

Ich meine, man muss sich mal die Dämlichkeit dieser Menschen vor Augen führen!

Alle heulen sie rum "blabla in WotlK kann man am Tag drölfmillionen Gold farmen" und dann leaven sie den Raid weil sie 1, 2 mal wipen, sich anscheinend für was besseres halten, beim Blick ins Recount dann aber nichtmal in der Top 10 sind mit ihren 4k DPS im 25er...


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

bei mir sinds keine 2g reppkosten!


----------

